# Moultrie Trace cameras on eBay for $39.99



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Probably not worth buying batteries for.


----------



## ihuntforchrst (Aug 24, 2006)

Let us know how these work out for you. I'm sure most of us will tend to be skeptics... until proven otherwise


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

They have pretty good reviews actually. i haven't owned too many bad moultrie products. They do sell other places like Home Depot for over 100$. they describe it as a non camo m880, we shall see


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

could be legit i got $40 cams off ebay of A1bargains that have worked awesome for 2 years and have great quality and battery life.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Well, Ima gonna give 'em a Try. I will report back with my findings, the delivery date is estimated at 06/04. Expect a thumbs "up" or "down" soon after.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

A1bargains is a good seller. I ordered 4 after a bit of research on them. Cheap, but good for secondary, and/or public land


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

those are surveillance cameras, I am sure they will be ok, probly not much difference.
http://homegear.com/moultrie-trace-premise-surveillance-camera-mcs-12639.html


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I got mine yesterday. I didn't get to play with it yet, but it looks great. Going to put it out on Saturday. It sure is a tiny little thing, about the size of the M-80's. Came with a mounting bracket too.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

don't do it, just returned mine to a local store, there is no delay the cam just starts shooting pics, on a hair trigger, even on a trail they will fill up a memory card in a few days


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BluMeanie said:


> Well, Ima gonna give 'em a Try. I will report back with my findings, the delivery date is estimated at 06/04. Expect a thumbs "up" or "down" soon after.


How could you go wrong for $40? I pay more than that just taking the wife out to dinner.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be giving these a shot as well


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I read where you can't even see anything at night unless it is within 10 ft.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> How could you go wrong for $40? I pay more than that just taking the wife out to dinner.


My exact line of thinking, as well! Near same argument I used on The Wife. 

Of course, it's gonna cost me TWICE that now, as I gotta take The Wife out to dinner....


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BluMeanie said:


> My exact line of thinking, as well! Near same argument I used on The Wife.
> 
> Of course, it's gonna cost me TWICE that now, as I gotta take The Wife out to dinner....


Olive Garden's aren't too expensive.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Olive Garden's aren't too expensive.


She likes best a little local Mama-San and Papa-San Thai Restaurant - and they LOVE us there (partly because we tip so well, partly because they are affable and friendly folks). _Evil Jungle Prince_ is my Fav-O Curry dish..... (but _*EVERYTHING*_ they make is absolutely delicious!)


----------



## brokepapa (Jul 19, 2014)

I just put two of them out last week. Seem to be working fine.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks op for the link, just ordered one.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> How could you go wrong for $40? I pay more than that just taking the wife out to dinner.


How can you go wrong? How about checking your camera only to find a bunch of blurs and no clear pictures.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

BP1992 said:


> How can you go wrong? *How about checking your camera only to find a bunch of blurs and no clear pictures.*


When does that ever happen?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> When does that ever happen?


When you buy a cheap trail camera. Anybody with experience using them knows that.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

BP1992 said:


> When you buy a cheap trail camera. Anybody with experience using them knows that.


Trigger speed and follow-up shot time is the only problem I've had with cheap cams, never blurry pics. The animal would have to be running to get a blurry pic, and I doubt a cam like this would get triggered by a running animal.

This camera looks very similar to the A-8, which isn't my favorite cam, but it would definitely be worth $40.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought 2 for $69.98...I figure I can put on some camo vinyl or camo duct tape and give them a shot in the woods and if they dont work out there's a good chance I can throw them on ebay and at least get my money back since the price was so good to begin with (if not make a little money).


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> The animal would have to be running to get a blurry pic, and I doubt a cam like this would get triggered by a running animal


Which is another problem. Slow trigger speed = no pic or a picture of a butt.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

BP1992 said:


> Which is another problem. Slow trigger speed = no pic or a picture of a butt.


So have you used these specific cams? I have a lot of trail cam experience, and while cheap will never trump more expensive consistently, cheap are great for a lot of things, and work just fine


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Says they are based on the M-880 which I have two of that work very well for me. I have had them 8 months on the same battery's and never came out of the woods. So I'd say you can't go wrong at all for that price point. Spend the money and get lithium battery's.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Jerred44 said:


> don't do it, just returned mine to a local store, there is no delay the cam just starts shooting pics, on a hair trigger, even on a trail they will fill up a memory card in a few days


Not sure if it's exactly the same as the m-880 but on those you have to select motion detect as the setting and it won't just take pics all the time.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just purchased one of these cameras today. This will be my first season using trail cams, so hoping all will work out well.


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

You can the get the same camera on Amazon $45, may be a better way to go if you think you may need to return it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2084660942&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Came today (well, yesterday now), but have not had a chance to open the package. Review(s) coming soon, promise!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine should be here this afternoon...i will set them up in the yard and try to get some test pics of my dogs


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I forgot to mention, mine came with warranty cards from Moultrie. I registered both of them. 1 year warranty from defects.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

It's not that great of camera.


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

In to watch the reviews.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

guessing it's garbage.

Moultrie, err rather Pradco, marketed it perfectly to people who have seen good reviews or heard about how good the M-880s were and used that to sell some cheap home security cameras by saying they were "based on m-880".


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I put one up in the back yard and let the dogs run around for 10 minutes and I ended up with 84 pictures...here are some samples...all in all I will say I am more than happy with the daytime shots for the price of $35 a piece after the $10 discount for buying 2. I will try to get some night shots later...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's some more pics...also keep in mind that each picture in its original form is about 2.5megabytes but when I upload them onto here it downgrades them to only around 150 kilobytes

in one I am actually throwing a ball and the dogs are running to me...the motion of my arm and the ball itself are slightly blurred but the dogs themselves are pretty clear even though they were running to me...


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry guys...tried to get some sample night pics but I'm a fool and forgot to put the SD card back in the camera lol...I have to go to work so I'll have to try again tomorrow night


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought one too, but hoping I won't get flooded with a zillion pics I. One week and have a full card, maybe it was a waste of money with now picture delay. Still will fit the need on public land though


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting 1 or 2 of these myself. Interested to see the night pics


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought 4 of these a few weeks back along with 10x 8gb memory cards and 100 AA batteries and I am more than happy with them. Here are a couple of pics from mine.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine said with the 8gb cards at 8mp they will hold 2200 pictures.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like they take pretty good pictures. Thanks for the pics, guys! 

On a side note, why does it always seem like the deer see the camera at night?


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

tagged.......Im buying a few for public land.....They are on sale at Academy for $39.99 and $36.99 at dealsplus.com


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I ordered 2 of them a few days ago. When I was looking into them the big difference I could find between them and the 880 is the night illumination. The 880 uses 32 ir led's where the trace uses 16. Moultrie advertises the 880 as 100' illumination and the trace as 50' every other spec was the same on the 2 cameras. I have an a5 that is advertised as 50' illumination and it has worked alright at night so I figured for $35 a pop its worth grabbing a couple for public land where they are likely to walk.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

wow, great pics for a cheap camera. I especially like the name of your one camera! lol (idiot)


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Jerred44 said:


> don't do it, just returned mine to a local store, there is no delay the cam just starts shooting pics, on a hair trigger, even on a trail they will fill up a memory card in a few days


Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

La Wildman said:


> Anyone else have this problem??


From what I could tell the delay seemed to be 10 seconds and there was no option to change it...I had it set on 3 photo burst mode so each time triggered it would take 3 photos a second apart, then would start a 10 second delay before it could be triggered again. This should be fine for setting up on a trail but I wouldnt set it up on a bait site or anywhere the animals will be hanging out for extended periods


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

La Wildman said:


> Anyone else have this problem??


Agreed curious as well


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> From what I could tell the delay seemed to be 10 seconds and there was no option to change it...I had it set on 3 photo burst mode so each time triggered it would take 3 photos a second apart, then would start a 10 second delay before it could be triggered again. This should be fine for setting up on a trail but I wouldnt set it up on a bait site or anywhere the animals will be hanging out for extended periods


I plan to use them on trails on Public Land so that should not be a problem. Hard to pass up at that price


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

I went and pulled cards again tonight and here are a couple of more interesting pics. I know you guys don't like seeing big bucks.








And as far as the night distance I think that 50' is probably about right.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

chuckalope said:


> wow, great pics for a cheap camera. I especially like the name of your one camera! lol (idiot)


There is a reason for every stand name right. This is about 30 yards in the woods off a pretty good size field and last year this fat idiot came and put a blind about 80 yards away from my stand in the edge of the field and parked his truck right beside it and hunted out of the blind. Needless to say he didn't kill anything and it didn't help that I ripped through there every morning and evening during gun season on my Raptor. Thank goodness he doesn't bow hunt because so far that's where I am seeing my biggest deer this year.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

thekevin said:


> There is a reason for every stand name right. This is about 30 yards in the woods off a pretty good size field and last year this fat idiot came and put a blind about 80 yards away from my stand in the edge of the field and parked his truck right beside it and hunted out of the blind. Needless to say he didn't kill anything and it didn't help that I ripped through there every morning and evening during gun season on my Raptor. Thank goodness he doesn't bow hunt because so far that's where I am seeing my biggest deer this year.


That's awesome, lol. That is one mangy looking coyote! Your pics are great, I might just buy another 2 cams. I put my first two out, but haven't pulled cards.


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

thekevin,

What's your estimate on the max range of the night shots? I don't need to know if the deer has a pimple on it's butt... just need to know if it has antlers or not.

Also, how much do the IR glow?

These are looking like a good buy for cameras you don't care if they get stolen


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought one but isn't here yet, but is it true that they will continually take pictures with only a 10second delay????


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody have any good ideas on how to at least camouflage the front cover? Any pic of self paint job or anything?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> Anybody have any good ideas on how to at least camouflage the front cover? Any pic of self paint job or anything?


The color shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> I bought one but isn't here yet, but is it true that they will continually take pictures with only a 10second delay????


Are you asking if they are taking non stop pictures from the time it is setup until you either turn it off or the batteries die?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

No I'm asking if the delay is indeed 10secounds or if there is no delay at all.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

You usually get what ya pay for. $40 for cam, oh boy!


----------



## Arkansan07 (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought the panoramic version and it takes pics just as good as my camo panoramics. Same camera just not camo.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> No I'm asking if the delay is indeed 10secounds or if there is no delay at all.


I have to be honest, I am new to cameras and have no idea what the delay even is. I just bought this camera and will be getting it setup this weekend. I will not put it out for another week and a half but will definitely play with it until then. It says it has a 10 second delay and a 30 second delay.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

lakertown24 said:


> No I'm asking if the delay is indeed 10secounds or if there is no delay at all.


I just got the 2 I ordered and looking through the manual there is no option to set a delay. By what the folks that are already using them have posted it sounds like the camera has about a 10 second delay by default and there is no option to change it.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess it will truly be a "trail" camera and not one you put over a pond or mineral sight. So it doesn't fill up my 8gb sd in one week


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

lakertown24 said:


> Anybody have any good ideas on how to at least camouflage the front cover? Any pic of self paint job or anything?


Camo vinyl or camo duct tape...i didnt even bother, i doubt the color will be any issue


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought 3 of them, It work better than A-5. No delay time option about 10 seconds delay I guest, not bad for pictures. No tamp for temperature and moon time. Work with wifi SD card that mean you can get live pictures or video on your phone or computer if you have wifi cover around your camera


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I bought 3 of them, It work better than A-5. No delay time option about 10 seconds delay I guest, not bad for pictures. No tamp for temperature and moon time. Work with wifi SD card that mean you can get live pictures or video on your phone or computer if you have wifi cover around your camera


No temperature but I think the circle to the right of TRACE in the lower left corner shows the moon phase


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I plan on using this camera mainly on public land so camo would be nice to apply


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> I guess it will truly be a "trail" camera and not one you put over a pond or mineral sight. So it doesn't fill up my 8gb sd in one week



Exactly !!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

lakertown24 said:


> I plan on using this camera mainly on public land so camo would be nice to apply


Try some of the high quality camo vinyl from mossyoakgraphics


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

So from what I gather doing quick research on the web, the 10 second delay is how long it waits after taking a picture before taking another picture? 

So, a camera with a one second trigger will take a picture of the deer a second after it sees it, then it will wait 10 seconds and take the next picture?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

JFerg3 said:


> So from what I gather doing quick research on the web, the 10 second delay is how long it waits after taking a picture before taking another picture?
> 
> So, a camera with a one second trigger will take a picture of the deer a second after it sees it, then it will wait 10 seconds and take the next picture?


Correct, but it also has a 3 picture burst mode, so once it is triggered it will take 3 pictures that are one second apart, and then will go on a 10 second delay before it can be triggered again.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just checked the one I got. Waving my hand in front of it I got 21 pics in 1 minute. Looks like the delay is around 3 seconds on the one I got.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

mikel m14 said:


> I just checked the one I got. Waving my hand in front of it I got 21 pics in 1 minute. Looks like the delay is around 3 seconds on the one I got.



The default settings takes a 3 picture burst. I changed mine to 1 picture. Is yours on burst?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

chuckalope said:


> The default settings takes a 3 picture burst. I changed mine to 1 picture. Is yours on burst?


Yeah it's on 3 shot burst. I changed it to 1 photo and tested, 11 pics for 1 minute


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I tried this camera in the house for pictures and video and so far it is working well. Great pictures and clear video. The only thing that I would have any tiny negative feeling about it is that while in video mode, I could not see my face right up in the camera. I assume that this is because I was just too close to it. 

Either way, it seems to be a good camera and I may have to buy another one. Hard to beat for $40.


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone know the real distance for photos at night?

Thanks.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Like others a stated you get what you pay for and I realize that but I still think these cameras will work great if over a trail. However they do make a click noise when taking picture, to compensate I will hang higher in a tree and angle down.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I did not notice a clicking sound. But I wasn't really paying attention to it making any noise when I was messing with it.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

If you are close to the cam (say, arms-length) in low-light, you can hear the faint "click" of a relay when the IR flash goes off. Nothing that would spook the average deer (my A-5 makes the same sound, deer barely notice the cam, NONE are spooked by it).


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

After seeing the pics posted, and info from users... I went ahead and ordered one. A guy can't have too many game cams!


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I did notice the click yesterday. Once I noticed it, all I could do when walking through the room was listen for the click when it took a picture. Oh well.


----------



## porkchop401 (Feb 18, 2012)

My second one came in yesterday that I ordered after a satisfactory test on the first. The only thing I can find it is lacking is a thermometer. I think I had better go ahead and get a couple more while the getting is good!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine came in yesterday and i tried it out in the house.It worked as well as any other i have. Yes you can hear a "click" when it takes a pic but its the same thing with pretty much all my other cams too.For use on Public Land where your scared a cam might disappear it will work well.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting, ordered one as well. And no sooner did I order than I got an email add from Mossy Oak Graphics, still have some left over from a scope I covered last year that will work perfectly.


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I'm in for 2. Should be a 'good enough' cheapie to throw out on public lands. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## M.D.K (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been using the trace for 2 months now on WY bear baits with great results. I have a shelf full of m80xt cameras and have been very happy with them over the years. I saw the trace at shot show and grabbed 3 from Amazon and couldn't be happier. I did side by side day and night tests against the 80xt and truthfully I can't tell the difference. The only thing I have noticed is the trigger speed is about .5 seconds longer, which is really nothing. I have hundreds of elk pics from my bait barrels where the elk are just passing through and I have only gotten a few blurred pics (Same as the 80xt). 

Personally I think moultrie screwed themselves by making the trace since it will surely hurt big money camera sales. I was so impressed I'm ebaying my 80xt's to stock up on the trace. I'll post some of my night pics thus weeks since that seems to be a big concern for some.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

M.D.K said:


> I've been using the trace for 2 months now on WY bear baits with great results. I have a shelf full of m80xt cameras and have been very happy with them over the years. I saw the trace at shot show and grabbed 3 from Amazon and couldn't be happier. I did side by side day and night tests against the 80xt and truthfully I can't tell the difference. The only thing I have noticed is the trigger speed is about .5 seconds longer, which is really nothing. I have hundreds of elk pics from my bait barrels where the elk are just passing through and I have only gotten a few blurred pics (Same as the 80xt).
> 
> Personally I think moultrie screwed themselves by making the trace since it will surely hurt big money camera sales. I was so impressed I'm ebaying my 80xt's to stock up on the trace. I'll post some of my night pics thus weeks since that seems to be a big concern for some.


Thanks for the review...I just thought of another spot on my property that would be good to hang one so I ordered another


----------



## CYP (May 25, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Thanks for the review...I just thought of another spot on my property that would be good to hang one so I ordered another


Ditto, thanks for the review. This camera is perfect for me to stick on public land


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

M.D.K said:


> I've been using the trace for 2 months now on WY bear baits with great results. I have a shelf full of m80xt cameras and have been very happy with them over the years. I saw the trace at shot show and grabbed 3 from Amazon and couldn't be happier. I did side by side day and night tests against the 80xt and truthfully I can't tell the difference. The only thing I have noticed is the trigger speed is about .5 seconds longer, which is really nothing. I have hundreds of elk pics from my bait barrels where the elk are just passing through and I have only gotten a few blurred pics (Same as the 80xt).
> 
> Personally I think moultrie screwed themselves by making the trace since it will surely hurt big money camera sales. I was so impressed I'm ebaying my 80xt's to stock up on the trace. I'll post some of my night pics thus weeks since that seems to be a big concern for some.




Can you post some pics when you have time??....Thanks


----------



## ztsmith1717 (Apr 3, 2014)

just ordered one as well....I do most of my hunting on public land so this will come in handy. may have to buy another once I get my hands on the first one. just cant beat that deal and the pictures look great. certainly compete with my wildgame cameras


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow and want to put them out this weekend. This will be my first experience with trail cams. I'm not expecting them to be phenomenal for the price but they'll be good enough to get my feet wet and see what's out there. So what else will I need? Memory card size? Do I need any other equipment to look at the pics from these? I'll be using a Macbook pro. Thanks in advance and i'll post up some pics from them when they are up and running.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

lakertown24 said:


> View attachment 2307449


how far back will the night pictures work/activate? that looks real close. I will still buy some regardless, just curious


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

This picture is about 8yds, I walked from back of veiw to camera slowly


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

couldn't pass up a $40 camera so I bought 2 for the farm. 8mp and uses aa batteries sounds like a good combo. also just got a wgi lightsout 5mp for $50. hope it last a couple years. took some pics in the house with it and turned out well. now to put it in the back yard and see what it does.


----------



## PseVXL54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cant pass up a $40 camera. I just ordered 2. for that price they will be as good or better than my old wildgame and moultries.


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

OK so I'm seriously considering these for a public land spot that might get stolen. I'm thinking about up in a tree about 10-20' off the ground tilted down on an old mineral sight. Those of you who have been using the same cams how do you think it would do?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Maverick351 said:


> OK so I'm seriously considering these for a public land spot that might get stolen. I'm thinking about up in a tree about 10-20' off the ground tilted down on an old mineral sight. Those of you who have been using the same cams how do you think it would do?


This year I was going to try the same (after discussing it with a friend) of taking a ladder with me to set up the game cams higher. 
The reason for wanting to do this is 

1) People might be less tempted to mess with the game cam if they had to go get a ladder to do it.
2) It seems less likely that a bear would mess with it.
3) when down at lower level, I've noticed the wildlife hear the camera in operation - hoping that they would be less noticed at higher elevation.

20' seems a bit high though. I think I just want to have it high enough so a person can't get to it without a ladder.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Maverick351 said:


> OK so I'm seriously considering these for a public land spot that might get stolen. I'm thinking about up in a tree about 10-20' off the ground tilted down on an old mineral sight. Those of you who have been using the same cams how do you think it would do?


I do similar but 10-20' is way too high. On public land i take 2 muddy sticks with me. They weigh nothing and strap to my pack. Set camera abouy 8-10' off the ground. Neat set ups for scrapes. Its plwnty high enough people will not see them if it has any camo on it


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you have an Academy Sports near by they are selling them for $39.99. I picked one up. If I don't like it its and easy return.


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

No academy's near by. I can do 8/10'. I haven't hung any cameras before but was simply trying to get high enough that little to no one would see or mess with it. I'm new to trail cams but do know most people I've spoken with have issues with theft if left at low heights.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

If you wanted to buy them from academy they have free shipping so they are $40 shipped.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

Before








After


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

These have surpassed all my expectations. If I have time I'll post some pics later. I just bought my 3rd set. I now have 6 of these. Can't beat 2 for $69.99


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

duby8609 said:


> Before
> View attachment 2328033
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

BTW, I just noticed these are $44.99 on Amazon with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-MCS-...pebp=1434417250666&perid=17F5504161944EDEA530


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Chuckalope where you getting two for $69?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maverick351 said:


> Chuckalope where you getting two for $69?



ebay...seller a1bargains...its $10 off when you buy 2


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Yep eBay


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

These cameras are worth more than what they are selling for. A vast improvement from my Trophy Cam.


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> ebay...seller a1bargains...its $10 off when you buy 2



Yep!!!


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just checked the one that I put up watching the garage. I am very impressed with the pictures. It took 135 pictures since Sunday on the 1 photo setting vs. 95 pictures in one hour on Sunday when it was on the 3 photo setting.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I own 6 of them and should be able to check one of them that I have in the woods this weekend. Like everyone said im very impressed with them as well, just worried about having a full sd card when I go and check them. But I didn't put them over mineral just on a trail going to ag fields


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

duby8609 said:


> Before
> View attachment 2328033
> 
> 
> ...


Applied camo to mine as well:


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

There is an option to overwrite the oldest photos if your sd card is full. Not sure if I like that tho. At least your card won't ever get full that way.


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Are you guys using these using an SD card or an sdhc card and what size are you using?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maverick351 said:


> Are you guys using these using an SD card or an sdhc card and what size are you using?


I have some 8gb and some 16gb cards...the 8gb cards hold over 2000 images in the trace set on high quality (8 megapixel) and the 16gb obviously hold double that

I have been ordering refurbished sandisk class 10 sd cards on ebay...i can get 4 of the 8gb cards for around $15 shipped


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

CalCoHunter said:


> Applied camo to mine as well:
> View attachment 2332906


I just ordered two also. Is that just Camo tape y'all putting on them ?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigbill115 said:


> I just ordered two also. Is that just Camo tape y'all putting on them ?


Camo tape will work but will wear out with the weather...if you want it to last use high quality vinyl like from mossyoakgraphics.com


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Camo tape will work but will wear out with the weather...if you want it to last use high quality vinyl like from mossyoakgraphics.com


That's exactly what is on mine above. A breeze to install.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

i used cloth tape.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

The only thing I think about these, after getting one, is they are probably not much good after 20 ft on the nighttime shots. The paperwork says they are good to 40 ft, but many reviews say less than that. Has anyone tested them out to 40 Ft?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah its 20ft definitely not 30 or 40ft


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> Yeah its 20ft definitely not 30 or 40ft


What about during the daytime?


----------



## archery34 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anybody got some more night pictures I think I might have to get a couple of these


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got one yesterday. Strapped it to a tree in the backyard and was getting images at around 30 feet in the dark. I'll try and do a bit more controlled setting tonight (no house lights in the background) and post some pictures. I'll also do some timing of the pictures to see how often it's taking photos, as I've seen varying info.

I'm wondering if we have anyone computer savvy that could get a hold of the firmware and see if it can be modified (hacked) to allow for custom intervals between pics.

I will say, so far so good for $40. I will probably pop for the 2 additional with the $10 discount.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I ordered 2, at $69.99 it's a steal. Arrived in 2 days too. I'll put one out tomorrow check it in a week or two.


----------



## archery34 (Jun 8, 2015)

So if I order one from a1bargains do I just put the quantity to 2 to get the $10 off or do I have to find the two pack and put the quantity at 1. Cause I can't seem to find the 2 pack for buy it now.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

archery34 said:


> So if I order one from a1bargains do I just put the quantity to 2 to get the $10 off or do I have to find the two pack and put the quantity at 1. Cause I can't seem to find the 2 pack for buy it now.


Go to their 39.99 with free shipping for 1 listing and click add to cart...then go to your cart and change the quantity to 2 and it should automatically take the $10 off


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Taped mine up and shot with flat brown camo paint. I prefer the green but I was out.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

surely worth $40...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just ordered 2 myself. Will probably be irdering 2 more. Pic quality looks promising


----------



## archery34 (Jun 8, 2015)

ChuckA84 said:


> Go to their 39.99 with free shipping for 1 listing and click add to cart...then go to your cart and change the quantity to 2 and it should automatically take the $10 off


Thx they look nice for $35


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm definitely happy with the 2 that I bought and just ordered 2 more. I can't imagine finding much better for the price.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ordered 2 more myself. gonna fill the woods with them and scare all the deers away :wink:


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

GreggNY said:


> I'm definitely happy with the 2 that I bought and just ordered 2 more. I can't imagine finding much better for the price.


Nice pics...i just ordered 2 more myself so I'll have 6 of them. My first set has been out a couple weeks and both cams have taken a couple hundred pics and both still say 99% for the battery (running on standard duracell alkalines). These cams are a no brainer for trail use at $35-$40 each...I have a bunch of cams that arent as nice as these that were not nearly as cheap


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to checking mine in a couple of days. I am very tempted to get a couple more.


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure if it was earlier in this thread or in another but someone mentioned buying refurbished sd cards on eBay. I'm going to give them a shot and just ordered 4 sandisk 8gb for $15. Seems like a great compliment to these cams to keep things on the cheap


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

GreggNY said:


> Not sure if it was earlier in this thread or in another but someone mentioned buying refurbished sd cards on eBay. I'm going to give them a shot and just ordered 4 sandisk 8gb for $15. Seems like a great compliment to these cams to keep things on the cheap


I have 20 of the refurbished 8gb class 10 sandisk sd cards from ebay seller digigearinc that are 4 for $15.98 and free shipping...all are working fine and i think the seller even warranty's them for 1 year


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

ChuckA84 said:


> I have 20 of the refurbished 8gb class 10 sandisk sd cards from ebay seller digigearinc that are 4 for $15.98 and free shipping...all are working fine and i think the seller even warranty's them for 1 year



Thanks. looking at buy them now.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone know where to get batteries in bulk or rechargeable for cheap?


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got my cams in and love them so far, found Duracell 40 pk at Costco for $11.99


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maverick351 said:


> I just got my cams in and love them so far, found Duracell 40 pk at Costco for $11.99


Ebay also...do a search for 100 of whatever brand and size you want...ex: 100 duracell AA

Edit: meant to quote the post above yours


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

headstrong said:


> Anyone know where to get batteries in bulk or rechargeable for cheap?


See my previous post


----------



## NY Bowhunter (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried these in video mode yet? I run my cams on video mode mainly and just want to know how the video quality is on these before purchasing.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

NY Bowhunter said:


> Has anyone tried these in video mode yet? I run my cams on video mode mainly and just want to know how the video quality is on these before purchasing.


I set one up several days ago in Vid mode: will check tomorrow on the progress. Been working 6 days a week, PLUS I wanted to just "let it go" for awhile.


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got mine ready to be put up tomorrow. Sorry the pic is upside down


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maverick351 said:


> Got mine ready to be put up tomorrow. Sorry the pic is upside down


Nice job on them


----------



## CYP (May 25, 2015)

I put mine out yesterday. Ill check it in a couple weeks which seems like forever away


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would say it works just fine...


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

Man seems to be great pics for the money. I ordered two of them thinking about getting two more.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I ordered 2 more today. Yall just running regular alkaline batteries?


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> How can you go wrong? How about checking your camera only to find a bunch of blurs and no clear pictures.


Where did this positive member of society go????.....lol


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

hunterhewi said:


> I ordered 2 more today. Yall just running regular alkaline batteries?


I am running regular alkaline batteries and the camera still says 99% battery after a week of running and taking pictures daily.

On a side note, I would have never thought there would be deer out and about in the middle of the day with it getting to 100+ here. I also had a mature doe come by not an hour after I put out the cameras.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

NY Bowhunter said:


> Has anyone tried these in video mode yet? I run my cams on video mode mainly and just want to know how the video quality is on these before purchasing.


The only problem I can see with running video mode is 1.) draining the battery with constant video (depending on if something sets it off or not, such as a bird or leaves) and 2.) the red lights are constantly on while taking a video, which could booger up the deer at night. Just a thought. 

That being said, if I order a couple more and continue to get deer where I have them setup now, I may go ahead and put one of them on video mode just to see how it works.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

JFerg3 said:


> I am running regular alkaline batteries and the camera still says 99% battery after a week of running and taking pictures daily.
> 
> On a side note, I would have never thought there would be deer out and about in the middle of the day with it getting to 100+ here. I also had a mature doe come by not an hour after I put out the cameras.


Awesome im thinking bout buying them by the 100 pack off ebay


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome im thinking bout buying them by the 100 pack off ebay


I am using Rayovac. If you are thinking about Amazon brand, they may not work as well.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

No thinking about duracell. Can buy 100 packs for like $25 off ebay


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

hunterhewi said:


> No thinking about duracell. Can buy 100 packs for like $25 off ebay


Those will probably work just fine depending on shelf life and how many cameras you are running.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

They dont expire til 2022 so id say they are good


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

La Wildman said:


> Where did this positive member of society go????.....lol



I was wondering the same thing...lol


----------



## kels89 (Mar 19, 2013)

can you use sdhc cards in them and do they have to be formatted for the camera


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

kels89 said:


> can you use sdhc cards in them and do they have to be formatted for the camera


I bought sdhc cards for my 2 and they worked fine straight out of the package.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

You can get 2 )8gb class 4 on eBay for $5 work just fine


----------



## kels89 (Mar 19, 2013)

tanks for the info


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if it would void any warranty to liquid nail/paint them?


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

I watched a video from a thread on the liquid nails thing, the host said he contacted the Co of the cam is was doing (Hunten) and they said no. Not sure if this applies to all of them though.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

danray said:


> Does anyone know if it would void any warranty to liquid nail/paint them?


I doubt they will warranty anything bought on Ebay. Would you?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

For $39.99 a piece, I wouldn't even worry about a warranty.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

jferg3 said:


> for $39.99 a piece, i wouldn't even worry about a warranty.


x2.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I run a lot of cameras and if you are going to go with a camera this cheap, do yourself a favor and get Lithium batteries and use quality SD cards. Lithiums are more expensive but will last 4x longer and give you better pictures, same with SD cards. I can't tell you how many people complain about cameras not working well and then I insist on getting them buying a good SD card and lithiums and their cameras start working 10x better, especially in cold weather. If I could give you guys one piece of advice, that would be it. Please don't use the cheap batteries, for your sake, Lithiums and Quality SD cards will get you better and more pictures.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

BigBrian said:


> I run a lot of cameras and if you are going to go with a camera this cheap, do yourself a favor and get Lithium batteries and use quality SD cards. Lithiums are more expensive but will last 4x longer and give you better pictures, same with SD cards. I can't tell you how many people complain about cameras not working well and then I insist on getting them buying a good SD card and lithiums and their cameras start working 10x better, especially in cold weather. If I could give you guys one piece of advice, that would be it. Please don't use the cheap batteries, for your sake, Lithiums and Quality SD cards will get you better and more pictures.


Why does moultrie recommend class 4 cards then instead of class 10...saying the class 10 can potentially cause issues in any game camera as they are designed for longer battery life not writing speed. 

I honestly don't understand everyone having problems all the time. I run moultrie, Bushnell, Browning, and have used primos and wgi and all battery and sd card combos and the only problems I've ever had is years of service and the camera finally giving up


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

jwilson48 said:


> Why does moultrie recommend class 4 cards then instead of class 10...saying the class 10 can potentially cause issues in any game camera as they are designed for longer battery life not writing speed.
> 
> I honestly don't understand everyone having problems all the time. I run moultrie, Bushnell, Browning, and have used primos and wgi and all battery and sd card combos and the only problems I've ever had is years of service and the camera finally giving up


Same here. Ran bushnell, moultrie, tasco, wgi, cuddeback with any card/battery combo. Only problem ive ever had is thieves on public land and one bushnell stopped powering on


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> I run a lot of cameras and if you are going to go with a camera this cheap, do yourself a favor and get Lithium batteries and use quality SD cards. Lithiums are more expensive but will last 4x longer and give you better pictures, same with SD cards. I can't tell you how many people complain about cameras not working well and then I insist on getting them buying a good SD card and lithiums and their cameras start working 10x better, especially in cold weather. If I could give you guys one piece of advice, that would be it. Please don't use the cheap batteries, for your sake, Lithiums and Quality SD cards will get you better and more pictures.


What is a good SD card to buy?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

mthcharlestown said:


> What is a good SD card to buy?


I just use the blue SanDisk SDHC cards. You can get them off of Amazon for pretty cheap. They work great.


----------



## GreggNY (Oct 1, 2010)

Would a sd card that is rated 30 MB/s vs 40 MB/s be much worse for these cams? I'd be using picture mode only.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

GreggNY said:


> Would a sd card that is rated 30 MB/s vs 40 MB/s be much worse for these cams? I'd be using picture mode only.


I'm sure it will be fine...I would just make sure to stick to a name brand SD card no matter the speed or class


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I also run alot of cameras. I've "worked" (read prostaffing) for multiple cam companies.

I also own some of these cams in question. Do yourself a favor and buy Utilitech 100 AA packs from Lowe's. $23 ballpark after taxes. They work fine.

This cam draws alot of juice when in video mode (as most trail cams do). The problem is that this is a security cam, thus there is no set delay option as people are talking about in the thread. The delay people are mentioning isn't a actually a set time similar to a regular trail camera - rather this is the cam re-arming itself (the process of triggered motion through photo capture, image writing, and re-arming with enough juice). Videos will suffer on this cam with cheap alkalines because the lack of any material delay will draw down power fast and the cam won't have enough power to re-arm. What then happens with these cams is the LEDs won't fire and you might think you have a problem.

You can use the Utilitechs in these for pics and vids in areas where you are not going to have deer parking themselves. This isn't a cam that can soak on a small food plot or over a lick/bait for two months without a card filling up in many circumstances. It's a good cheap cam for trails or paths or woods, etc. where deer are travelling. If you use it over a bait/lick, it'll work, but it'll need shorter soaks and you'll have to deal with about one pic every 5-6 seconds (the actual time it takes the cam to go through the re-arming) when deer are in front of it.

This cam does have an audible click, which in many cases isn't a relay...it's the filter. This cam's IQ and firmware might be slightly off where the cam is moving the filter back and forth often. Moultrie has had this issue with cams in the past and firmware updates have fixed most of these situations. I am not aware of any firmware release and I doubt one will happen because they are offloading these cams. They're also offloading them because they were made at the factory for the 2014 Moultries, which were not a huge success. This factory was also different than the ones used in 2013 and 2015 - the 2013 and prior models having better track records. 2014 was a "valley" year for Moultrie.

SD cards...the PNY 8gb class 4 cams work fine in this cam. Currently on Ebay for 2 for $4.99 shipped.

In the end, these cams are fine if you: 1. Stick to deer travel routes or short soaks over attractions/beds 2. Use pic mode or a very thought out video approach/set-up 3. Understand the delay's impact on battery consumption 4. mount the cam slightly high to avoid attention from deer due to the audible click (deer looking at cam in dark is more a product of the noise this cam makes rather than the IRs).

*Drops mic, exits stage left*


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

Received the 6 I ordered, camoed them with spray paint and tested them out in the yard :















They are ready for deployment and should do just fine for setting on public land. Thank you to the OP for bringing these cameras to attention. I never thought of using cams because they are usually so cost prohibitive but these will be put to good use. And if they disappear , less money down the drain than any other trail cam.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keneur2babi said:


> View attachment 2378817
> 
> 
> Received the 6 I ordered, camoed them with spray paint and tested them out in the yard :
> ...


Did you paint the screen with a light haze or is there just tape on screen yet?


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

I still have tape on the top 4. The bottom 2 are the completed product.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

A simple sharpie marker does wonders for breaking this cam's appearance up. The gray will blend in well as the canopy opens come fall.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

phade said:


> A simple sharpie marker does wonders for breaking this cam's appearance up. The gray will blend in well as the canopy opens come fall.


Excellent idea... especially with the multiple color sharpie packs.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Paint them then use a sharpie to add detail. IMO the grey is far too bright, at least in my area.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I ran out of camo vinyl and went over some of my cams with the camo duck tape that you can get for cheap at wallyworld and now they disappear on the tree


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> I ran out of camo vinyl and went over some of my cams with the camo duck tape that you can get for cheap at wallyworld and now they disappear on the tree


They'll stand out like crazy in enough time as the sun fades the tape.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe most of you all are buying these off eBay but just as an FYI, Academy Sports and Outdoors has them for the same price. (someone please correct me if this is not the same camera) 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mou...r=Black&N=937322195&Ntt=moltrie+trace&Ntk=All


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

rocklock hunter said:


> I believe most of you all are buying these off eBay but just as an FYI, Academy Sports and Outdoors has them for the same price. (someone please correct me if this is not the same camera)
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mou...r=Black&N=937322195&Ntt=moltrie+trace&Ntk=All


BUy two on ebay and get $10 off


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I just ordered one.This will be my first cam. Where is the spot to order sd cards and batteries on the cheap?I think I am going to order a few more come payday


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

I am still having good luck with mine. I need to take them back down and camo them up I guess, some of those look really good. I finally got a buck on film that may be worth shooting this year.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

thekevin said:


> I am still having good luck with mine. I need to take them back down and camo them up I guess, some of those look really good. I finally got a buck on film that may be worth shooting this year.


Definitely a shooter in my book.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Definitely looks like a shooter to me!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Posts like these is why I stopped coming to this site daily. 
You guys keep finding deals that one just has to get. I seem to have enough tree stands for my great grand kids to use and now ordered a few extra cameras. 

Thanks OP


----------



## slayinbucks24/7 (Sep 4, 2010)

Got 4 ordered. Can't beat 35 bucks for a decent cam


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I also ordered four .should be interesting


slayinbucks24/7 said:


> Got 4 ordered. Can't beat 35 bucks for a decent cam


----------



## CYP (May 25, 2015)

matt flint said:


> I just ordered one.This will be my first cam. Where is the spot to order sd cards and batteries on the cheap?I think I am going to order a few more come payday


Ebay or Amazon


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought 1 just to try it out!!! Pics that you guys have been showing look nice. Maybe a few more on the horizon as well.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Some more...


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

I noticed setting mine up they have a pretty short trigger range but that's fine over minerals


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I see they dropped the price to only $36.99 each and they still have free shipping and $10 off when you buy 2...heck makes me want to buy more even though I have nowhere to put them!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> I see they dropped the price to only $36.99 each and they still have free shipping and $10 off when you buy 2...heck makes me want to buy more even though I have nowhere to put them!


LOL - now THAT IS a dilemna!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> I see they dropped the price to only $36.99 each and they still have free shipping and $10 off when you buy 2...heck makes me want to buy more even though I have nowhere to put them!


I just went and ordered another 2. I figure at that price its good to keep a couple spare cameras around.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

beaverman said:


> I just went and ordered another 2. I figure at that price its good to keep a couple spare cameras around.


I probably should grab a couple more and use them in place of my wildgame innovation cams that cost 3 times as much but absolutely suck


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> I probably should grab a couple more and use them in place of my wildgame innovation cams that cost 3 times as much but absolutely suck


Ditto. Even if they sit in the box, I may get a couple more while they last.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks to OP for info on this great deal, really like these for most applications, they take great pics and video. Someone posted that these cams had a short trigger distance but I am getting triggers from 60'+ on one used for security.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Ill prolly get a couple more as well for that price they can sit til i need em


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

$63 for 2 shipped, good enough for a mineral site and bear bait.


----------



## ihuntforchrst (Aug 24, 2006)

ihuntforchrst said:


> Let us know how these work out for you. I'm sure most of us will tend to be skeptics... until proven otherwise


Thanks to all of the positive reviews I purchased 4 yesterday. Got them for $32 a piece. If they last one season I'll be happy, 2 seasons I'll be ecstatic, any longer than that is just gravy.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Man my wife is going to kill me haha...2 more on the way so that is 8 of these cams for me now...add that to the 10" compound miter saw (for the box blind I am going to build), clearance 2 man ladderstand, and rinehart booner buck that I've ordered in the past week...good thing I just bought her a few under armor outfits.

These cams will be going out and my wildgame crapovations cams will be thrown aside as spares


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Just be careful on the noise these cams make...it's magnified a little bit because the cam moves the filter alot at transition. It's not a cam where the filter drops and its done. In just one pull, I've noticed several triggers on IR, then a few w/o IR, and then back again. Each filter drop is a clicking sound. Still a good cam for the money, but not one I would spend more than what they are asking for them now.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Might pick on up for public land....for 35$ u cant beat it...just hope they didnt sell out!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

auction says one hour left.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

phade said:


> auction says one hour left.


I wonder if he'll re-list em once it ends...i hope so


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Putting another one out in public today, hopefully this thing will hide good enough


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Barely got in on two...yeah...cheaper than one of my Unit X's I just purchased.


----------



## jdog66 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like he's relisted them again: 
http://r.ebay.com/Stzb9I

I picked up two myself. At < $40, and given everyone's results with them, no-brainer for me.


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

lakertown24 said:


> View attachment 2409105
> 
> View attachment 2409137
> 
> Putting another one out in public today, hopefully this thing will hide good enough


These look great. Are they dipped?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm glad to see the good reviews and pics since I just picked up 2 myself based on someone else's recommendation before I saw this thread. Got mine for $64 for 2 of them, can't beat that price for the good pictures I'm seeing from them now


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone with experience with these see an issue putting this up the weekend of July 10th on a mineral site and not checking it until late August? Think it will already be full or I will be fine?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> View attachment 2409105
> 
> View attachment 2409137
> 
> Putting another one out in public today, hopefully this thing will hide good enough


More detail on the camo job please!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

hockeyman474 said:


> Anyone with experience with these see an issue putting this up the weekend of July 10th on a mineral site and not checking it until late August? Think it will already be full or I will be fine?


Id say lithium batteries and a 16gb card and you should be alright...16gb card should hold nearly 6000 pics so I dont see you running out of storage


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

hockeyman474 said:


> Anyone with experience with these see an issue putting this up the weekend of July 10th on a mineral site and not checking it until late August? Think it will already be full or I will be fine?


Probably going to be a stretch because mineral sites probably aren't the best fit for a cam that will trigger every 5-6 seconds with constant action in front of it and needing to do a long soak (the time the cam is there). Most people I know who use minerals opt for 2 pics every 30 seconds (one triggering) or thereabouts. 

My guess just based on my experience is you'll probably end up with 6-8 pics per minute when a deer is in front of the mineral, with them not moving enough as they intake the minerals. Deer often hang out for a few minutes when hitting a mineral, so just do the math to make a decision.

Batteries...strong alkalines are probably fine in summer weather. I'd be shocked if a set of duracells, energizers, rayovacs, etc. don't give you 5k photos in this cam. I'd definitely opt for a 16gb card...low quality setting pics will afford you more space on the card, so decide if you need the interpolation or not.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Picked up two of them myself for the local spots I hunt. Looking forward to getting them in!


----------



## 2rjs (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if these have a 1/4-20 screw mount on the bottom?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

2rjs said:


> Does anyone know if these have a 1/4-20 screw mount on the bottom?


Yes they do


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Picked mine up for $40 with free shipping. Have had it out almost 2 weeks now and am planning on checking it today. First time using a cam, so hopefully I set everything up right and have some pics to show ya'll. From just messing with it at the house, I am VERY satisfied with it and feel it was worth the $40.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I ordered two. Problem is now I don't have enough SD cards for these. lol


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

King said:


> I ordered two. Problem is now I don't have enough SD cards for these. lol


SD cards are much cheaper on ebay than anywhere else


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I will definitely be picking up 1 or 2 of these.


----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

Just bought [2] for $63.98 figured I could not go wrong after seeing the posted pics and opinions. Hope I bought the same ones you all are referring to from A1bargains on ebay,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-MC...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54201dbb7e


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

kmsbowhunter said:


> Just bought [2] for $63.98 figured I could not go wrong after seeing the posted pics and opinions. Hope I bought the same ones you all are referring to from A1bargains on ebay,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-MC...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item54201dbb7e


Yep those are the ones


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

jwilson48 said:


> Why does moultrie recommend class 4 cards then instead of class 10...saying the class 10 can potentially cause issues in any game camera as they are designed for longer battery life not writing speed.
> 
> I honestly don't understand everyone having problems all the time. I run moultrie, Bushnell, Browning, and have used primos and wgi and all battery and sd card combos and the only problems I've ever had is years of service and the camera finally giving up


I meant this by the brand name, not the class of the card. I apologize for that.

I can't tell you how many people I talk to that are mad that their camera has something wrong with it but use the cheapest batteries and SD cards they can find. I'll give them some Lithiums and a quality SD card and about half the times the cameras works much better.

On a side not, I'm going to give a couple of these a try, for the price it really is worth it.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Quick note, I'm not sure how often A1 replenishes these cameras but right now they have sold 900 in the past 24 hours and it says they only have 165 left. I'm not sure if they are going to replenish their quantities but it might be time to act if you are waiting for the last minute.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my trace cam today. Will put up my review also when I get it setup!!! Looks real good in the package!!!


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay, I wish this thread would die. I just ordered two, after resisting for weeks.....thanks for keeping the thread alive.

Thanks OP!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

varnco, your not the only one! LOL


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Couldn't help myself. Had to order two.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

2rjs said:


> Does anyone know if these have a 1/4-20 screw mount on the bottom?


almost, it is actually on the back, not the bottom


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

weekender7 said:


> almost, it is actually on the back, not the bottom


There is one on the bottom as well


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I just ordered me up 4 more.I went all this time without game cameras n now I got the bug


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yup on the back and the bottom. I've ordered a bunch. 4 for me. Plus my brother uncle dad cousin's lol. Too good to pass up


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

Y'all talked me into it just ordered 2 more so I'll have 4 now.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I have four and really debating on 2 more. You guys arent helping lol


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

A.T. probably bought the majority of them lol.


----------



## Crazey (Jan 7, 2015)

Bigbill115 said:


> A.T. probably bought the majority of them lol.


I think you're right lol. We should be getting a little commission from A1's sales haha. In for two.


----------



## mdhager115 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah I hopped on the bandwagon and bought two. 

In my opinion, for trail cameras, quantity is more or less preferred over quality. I've owned the cheapest trail cams for years and they're still ticking like a clock, and as long as you can see the deer and count tines, that's really all you need. Sure, it's nice to have some crisp photos of a good deer, but I use cameras as a tool to track deer, not as a camera to get a quality picture. I would rather have 4 cameras getting mediocre pics over a large area than 2 cameras getting great pics in a smaller area.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully all the cams work and last(event though their only $40) if not,A1Bargains is gunna have some problems with %80 of the guys here on A.T. LOL.In all seriousness,im thinking about getting another...


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just bought a new camper last week and trying to limit my spending. Under 50 dollars for a trail camera and 2 SD cards, I couldn't pass it up!! I am weak.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Do these have a hole for a python lock?


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Do these have a hole for a python lock?


I believe so....I think they also come with a tree mounting bracket but im not %100 sure.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Do these have a hole for a python lock?


Yes


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

jwilson48 said:


> Yes


Thank you...Battery life? What kind? Long story short, are these worth the buy?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Thank you...Battery life? What kind? Long story short, are these worth the buy?


For $32 a piece its hard to say these are not worth the buy


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

hunterhewi said:


> For $32 a piece its hard to say these are not worth the buy


no doubt. i've only had this camera up for a couple days. now generally i'd call someone an idiot for checking their cam within a couple days of putting it out, but well I just had to check pic quality. gotta say, for the price i dare another company to beat it. these are my first moultrie cams. i was loyal to bushnell for years. tried a primos. it was junk. too many problems with wildgame from my uncle. then went with browning. the browning strike force is still my favorite cam, but i'd rather have 4 of these moultries than one of the strike force.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Thank you...Battery life? What kind? Long story short, are these worth the buy?


They take 8 AA batteries...last time I checked mine they had been out for 3 weeks and battery was at 96% with standard alkaline batteries


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> View attachment 2409105
> 
> View attachment 2409137
> 
> Putting another one out in public today, hopefully this thing will hide good enough


Yep the camera is dipped, just put the cover in a bucket of water with spray paint on top of water. Just tape of front and back of screen, looks good I think. I now have 8 of these cams :heh: and will be dipping 2 more soon. Great cams for the money


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on 2 last night. Went on the page and saw it said the supply was running low. I know typically A1 will get more but didn't want to chance it on the deal and considering it said 840 sold in 24 hours. AT should get an A1 discount! We are always supporting their business!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought another on last night too.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> How can you go wrong? How about checking your camera only to find a bunch of blurs and no clear pictures.


Anyone willing to bet this fella has bought some too??.....lol


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohhhh well just bought 2 more


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I ordered 2 yesterday, and seriously considering ordering 2 more today. Even if I buy 2 more and I'm in at $124 so far on them, that's still 4 cams cheaper than what I paid for just 1 cam last time I bought one. Hard to beat


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

BGagner said:


> I ordered 2 yesterday, and seriously considering ordering 2 more today. Even if I buy 2 more and I'm in at $124 so far on them, that's still 4 cams cheaper than what I paid for just 1 cam last time I bought one. Hard to beat


Very hard to beat at that price for sure! Any recommendations on batteries from anyone? I'm new to cams. Heard lithium and rechargable but also standard alkaline. Would probably only run July-Novemberish this year and then start in March or April next year.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

hockeyman474 said:


> Very hard to beat at that price for sure! Any recommendations on batteries from anyone? I'm new to cams. Heard lithium and rechargable but also standard alkaline. Would probably only run July-Novemberish this year and then start in March or April next year.


Utlitech at Lowe's...100 batteries for around $23. All I use except for lithium in cold-weather (ie Jan-March in snowy NY).


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

hockeyman474 said:


> Very hard to beat at that price for sure! Any recommendations on batteries from anyone? I'm new to cams. Heard lithium and rechargable but also standard alkaline. Would probably only run July-Novemberish this year and then start in March or April next year.


I have the Moultrie M80 cam currently (before I ordered these), and I run standard Energizer Alkaline batteries in them. I got 1700 pics over last hunting season from November to February out of 1 camera and still had 60% battery life left. I plan to put the Moultrie Trace out with the Energizer standard alkaline batteries as well. If it doesn't pan out, I'll switch to Lithium like some of the other guys suggested. I use good SDHC memory cards in my cams, and I've never had an issue not getting good pics. Personally, I think you can use whatever batteries you want as long as you have good memory cards in them


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Hockeyman474..... I'll also note that I hunt in Central Alabama, and we don't see very many 20-30 degree nights. It usually just dips to 40s so I've never seen a reason to upgrade to Lithiums. If you're hunting where it's extremely cold day in and day out, then I might opt for the Lithium batteries


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I just bought 4 and might buy 2 more. I will leave a review once I get them and use them for a few weeks. I'll post pictures as well.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

For later


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

hockeyman474 said:


> Very hard to beat at that price for sure! Any recommendations on batteries from anyone? I'm new to cams. Heard lithium and rechargable but also standard alkaline. Would probably only run July-Novemberish this year and then start in March or April next year.


forget the rechargables, they only put out about 1.2V where a regular alkaline is 1.6V, your cam will show 40% right out of the charger, ask me how I know


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

weekender7 said:


> forget the rechargables, they only put out about 1.2V where a regular alkaline is 1.6V, your cam will show 40% right out of the charger, ask me how I know


I will have to disagree. Most rechargeables your right. Eneloops are a whole different animal. They do start out with a lower voltage than alkalines so the camera will not show a full charge. The difference is they keep their charge longer than alkalines so they actually last as long or longer. The downside is they are freaking expensive. The only reason I use them in a couple of my cameras is because I have them for my ecaller. When it isn't being used they turn into game cam batteries. If you don't already own eneloops.....stick with cheap alkalines in all but very cold weather, then switch to lithiums


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Questions for all that have bought them. Does this camera just snaps pics/videos on its own all day long until its dead? Or is it like a normal cam that has to be triggered by motion to take pics? Im just a bit confused.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

It's triggered by heat and motion.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I don't know of any trail cameras that takes pictures at will, on purpose...


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

King said:


> I don't know of any trail cameras that takes pictures at will, on purpose...


Some you can setup a window of time at which it will continually take photos at certain intervals so you can capture things outside the trigger window. This is more common with security style cameras i believe. My trophy HD has this feature.


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

mdhager115 said:


> Yeah I hopped on the bandwagon and bought two.
> 
> In my opinion, for trail cameras, quantity is more or less preferred over quality. I've owned the cheapest trail cams for years and they're still ticking like a clock, and as long as you can see the deer and count tines, that's really all you need. Sure, it's nice to have some crisp photos of a good deer, but I use cameras as a tool to track deer, not as a camera to get a quality picture. I would rather have 4 cameras getting mediocre pics over a large area than 2 cameras getting great pics in a smaller area.


Agree 100%


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

grabbed 4, thanks for posting all the pics and info everyone.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Well bit the bullet and bought 2 more. I may splurge and get 2 more in a few days. They can sit in the closet until needed at that price!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> Yep the camera is dipped, just put the cover in a bucket of water with spray paint on top of water. Just tape of front and back of screen, looks good I think. I now have 8 of these cams :heh: and will be dipping 2 more soon. Great cams for the money


Are dipping them with the internals removed or? They look like they'll blend into the tree bark well


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I put mine out in the back yard along side an m990 to see how it does.

Instead of painting, or camo tape, I just took a black, brown, and green sharpie to it. Looks funky, but it will work (I think).


----------



## bigvalleyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Can you please advise how you made those mounting brackets Elvis?

Also, did I miss the boat on these, the link says sold out??


----------



## scjwvj (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks like they are sold out. Sold over 5k. Wonder if they will restock. Might be a good thing, at least for my wallet, I bought 4 and was thinking about about a couple more. Academy has them for 39 with free shipping last time I looked.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

bigvalleyboy said:


> Can you please advise how you made those mounting brackets Elvis?
> 
> Also, did I miss the boat on these, the link says sold out??


I got the idea from someone here on AT, but I can't find the thread now.

Each mount has a threaded Eye screw, and an Eye bolt (with same size threads as camera mount) 
The Eye bolt has a wing nut, and a locking nut (to cinch up on the wing nut, and prevent it from unthreading from camera).

Then in order to bolt the eyebolt & threaded Eye screw together, you want one bolt with lock nut, and washers on each side of the Eyelets (making 3 washers).

Do a search on mounting game cams and you will probably find some good ideas. Hope it helps.

I just went to the hardware store with the camera, and figured what sizes by trial & error. I didn't write it down ... sorry.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I personally don't see a lot of practical use for this cam. I hope somebody can set me straight so that i'll be convinced into buying them, because they are very reasonably priced. The way i see it is that they don't have a fast trigger, so you wouldn't want to put them on a trail (where deer will be moving the entire time of the shot), but there isn't an interval setting (so you wouldn't want them over bait as you would have 12 pictures/minute of the same deer. I've had deer regularly stay at baits for 10-15 minutes, so essentially were talking 120-180 pictures of the same deer that comes into a bait.....


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ I'm not sure why you would question it... it's pretty obvious to me. 

I plan on using them at water holes for elk hunting. It tells you whether elk are visiting or not, and the times of day or night. 
It shows what elk have been visiting.

The less expensive camera will go on a smaller water hole, where the distance isn't too far. 

I have 4 good producing water holes, and a couple of elk wallows and during hunting season the cameras get checked every day.

The more expensive cams will go on larger water holes. Here's some pics from last year (from a different camera).


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like they sold out and i missed it


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> Looks like they sold out and i missed it


They still have them at academy.com for $39.99 each and free shipping


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> ^^^ I'm not sure why you would question it... it's pretty obvious to me.
> 
> I plan on using them at water holes for elk hunting. It tells you whether elk are visiting or not, and the times of day or night.
> It shows what elk have been visiting.
> ...



That actually sounds like a pretty good application for a cam with these specs, thanks for sharing. 

You pointed out that you we'rent sure why I was questioning them though. Isn't that fairly normal for a consumer to question whether a retail product is worth their money? Maybe I'm wrong and should just spend without questioning??????? 

Thanks for the reply, whether you reply to this post or not, I can see how a watering hole would make sense for this cam, but unfortunately I still don't see it working for me.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittstate23 said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty good application for a cam with these specs, thanks for sharing.
> 
> You pointed out that you we'rent sure why I was questioning them though. Isn't that fairly normal for a consumer to question whether a retail product is worth their money? Maybe I'm wrong and should just spend without questioning???????
> 
> Thanks for the reply, whether you reply to this post or not, I can see how a watering hole would make sense for this cam, but unfortunately I still don't see it working for me.


This cam is great for flyer areas and high risk. Its not a bad trigger and senseing zone. Ive got triggers out to 35ft and no complaints of getting the deer on cam. Remember, you need constant motion to trigger so i doubt you get 12 pics a min. Its 1 pic per 5 to 6 seconds with constant motion. A deers head buried in feed or a mineral wont retrigger right away. Its not a cam id set for long soals over it but its a good cam for several applications.

This pic was 35ft. Great? Nope. Serviceable? Yep.


----------



## SdDiamondArcher (Jul 16, 2008)

This is America, you don't question anything. Just bust out your wallet and bend over. [emoji1]


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pittstate23 said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty good application for a cam with these specs, thanks for sharing.
> 
> You pointed out that you we'rent sure why I was questioning them though. Isn't that fairly normal for a consumer to question whether a retail product is worth their money? Maybe I'm wrong and should just spend without questioning???????
> 
> Thanks for the reply, whether you reply to this post or not, I can see how a watering hole would make sense for this cam, but unfortunately I still don't see it working for me.


Here in NY it is illegal to feed deer at all so all of mine are simply on trails and natural travel routes. The trigger speed of these cams is under 1 second...the cams are working great for me as you can see by some of the sample pics I've posted. I have other cams that are 1.5 second trigger speed that I have no issues with either because that is easily adjusted for in how you place them. Instead of placing the cam at 90 degrees facing straight at the trail which might allow the deer to make it out of the frame by the time it snaps the pic you set the cam at more of a 45 pointed down the trail so that it will get triggered as the deer is walking towards or away from it and the deer will still be in frame


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Smh !!!!


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

More Info on battery life..... Number of pics/percent of battery left


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jack The Ripper said:


> More Info on battery life..... Number of pics/percent of battery left


Last time I checked some of mine they had been out for 3 weeks and had taken a few hundred pics each and batteries were all still showing in the upper 90's for percentage with standard duracell alkaline


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty good application for a cam with these specs, thanks for sharing.
> 
> You pointed out that you we'rent sure why I was questioning them though. Isn't that fairly normal for a consumer to question whether a retail product is worth their money? Maybe I'm wrong and should just spend without questioning???????
> 
> Thanks for the reply, whether you reply to this post or not, I can see how a watering hole would make sense for this cam, but unfortunately I still don't see it working for me.


Well the camera is working just fine in my back yd. I tested last night, and our toy australian shepherd triggers the camera just fine at 10 yds in the dark, and visibility is good. 
I'm going to re-aim the camera to 20 yds, and see how well it does. There have been plenty of people on the thread showing how well it works. And the only drawbacks I've seen is the range & FOV is less than on more expensive cameras. 

But your original post wasn't really in the form of a question, but read more like a statement, that the camera had no use for you. You then said you hope someone could set your straight. That's what I'm trying to do. Because for $40... these cameras work pretty well IMO.

But if you want to go buy a $200 camera for 10 more feet of range, and a wider angle... go for it. But the speed of pics is just fine for my purposes. No it probably won't snap a good pic of an animal running through it's viewing window, but then my $220 camera doesn't do that well either.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Well the camera is working just fine in my back yd. I tested last night, and our toy australian shepherd triggers the camera just fine at 10 yds in the dark, and visibility is good.
> I'm going to re-aim the camera to 20 yds, and see how well it does. There have been plenty of people on the thread showing how well it works. And the only drawbacks I've seen is the range & FOV is less than on more expensive cameras.
> 
> But your original post wasn't really in the for of a question, but read more like a statement, that the camera had no use for you. You then said you hope someone could set your straight. That's what I'm trying to do. Because for $40... these cameras work pretty well IMO.
> ...


Lol k


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll start out saying this is my first camera that I've used. So far? Worth every penny. I feel it is an awesome budget camera and hard to beat. The picture quality is pretty damn good too compared to a few I've seen. Battery life seems to be great(at 99% after 3 weeks and almost 900 pics taken). I haven't used the video feature yet but will try it very soon. I don't seem to have any issues with trigger time. Still figuring out angles and such but I have it set over a creek crossing and don't have any issues. Great for the money!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

bigvalleyboy said:


> *Can you please advise how you made those mounting brackets Elvis?*
> 
> Also, did I miss the boat on these, the link says sold out??


OH - hey I found it posted in this thread posted by MHill. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2474234&highlight=Game+camera

And I found that some of the sizes on the parts listed weren't actually correct, but most of it was correct. I used a little longer Eye Screws than he did also... enough to get through the weaker tree bark.
Also, I added a cinch nut behind the wig nut, to keep the wing nut from coming loose. And my 3/8" hex nut... is actually a locking hex nut.


----------



## flyguyGSP (Aug 22, 2012)

Pittstate23 said:


> That actually sounds like a pretty good application for a cam with these specs, thanks for sharing.
> 
> You pointed out that you we'rent sure why I was questioning them though. Isn't that fairly normal for a consumer to question whether a retail product is worth their money? Maybe I'm wrong and should just spend without questioning???????
> 
> Thanks for the reply, whether you reply to this post or not, I can see how a watering hole would make sense for this cam, but unfortunately I still don't see it working for me.


I don't have one of these cameras but was thinking they might be useful set over scrapes.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lets get some videos from the cam on here, would love to see some


----------



## CYP (May 25, 2015)

I checked mine for the first time today. For a NJ Public land buck, I think hes going to be pretty good though I really have no idea with scoring etc...


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I think I got some of the last ones, I hope you guys dont disappoint me haha.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I picked up four and sofar the trigger speed and picture quality has been good.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

That and rub lines are my plans for them


flyguyGSP said:


> I don't have one of these cameras but was thinking they might be useful set over scrapes.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

I have 3 more coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## dhbennett (May 20, 2014)

I bought 2 of these cameras and my luck has not been so good...
I put one camera out 4 weeks ago and was able to check it this weekend. It was set up on an intersection of trails and I had 36 pictures. When I got to the camera the screen didn't come on and had stopped taking pictures after only 2 days.
I'm not sure what happened maybe it's just my bad luck but when I turn the camera on only a green light comes on but the screen does not. It didn't take any pictures of me walking up to the camera and I can see no obvious reasons as to
why it isn't working. I haven't put out the other one yet but now I'm somewhat hesitant about wasting my efforts again as it's a difficult spot to get to.

Hopefully I'm the exception and everyone else has better luck than me!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Could be a battery or SD card issue. Try replacing both and see what happens.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

My 2 show up today. Looking forward to getting them up and running.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

King said:


> Could be a battery or SD card issue. Try replacing both and see what happens.


Yeah - they won't work without SD Card in them


----------



## mbohunts (Mar 4, 2014)

*Work Great*

I ordered 10 of the Moultrie cameras once seeing the price and I hung one near the lodge to see how they worked and I am very pleased with the camera!


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Pittstate23 said:


> I personally don't see a lot of practical use for this cam. I hope somebody can set me straight so that i'll be convinced into buying them, because they are very reasonably priced. The way i see it is that they don't have a fast trigger, so you wouldn't want to put them on a trail (where deer will be moving the entire time of the shot), but there isn't an interval setting (so you wouldn't want them over bait as you would have 12 pictures/minute of the same deer. I've had deer regularly stay at baits for 10-15 minutes, so essentially were talking 120-180 pictures of the same deer that comes into a bait.....


The trigger speed is under 1 second.


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this the manual for it?

Says it takes 16,000 pictures on AA batteries.

http://www.proschoice.com.au/media/wysiwyg/pdf/uploads/68784/ufiles/Camera_Manuals/Moultrie/TRACE-Premise_manual_ENGLISH-ProsChoice_Cam.pdf


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine came in today....it seems pretty nice from having it out in the yard.I might pick up another one from academy if it holds up.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I just added some camo tape to a couple of them, not sure how well it will hold up to the weather but I figured I'd try it on 2 for now.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

dhbennett said:


> I bought 2 of these cameras and my luck has not been so good...
> I put one camera out 4 weeks ago and was able to check it this weekend. It was set up on an intersection of trails and I had 36 pictures. When I got to the camera the screen didn't come on and had stopped taking pictures after only 2 days.
> I'm not sure what happened maybe it's just my bad luck but when I turn the camera on only a green light comes on but the screen does not. It didn't take any pictures of me walking up to the camera and I can see no obvious reasons as to
> why it isn't working.
> Hopefully I'm the exception and everyone else has better luck than me!


The 2 cameras I got in from A1bargains are new so they still have the 1 year warranty as it says on the box from Moultrie. Try contacting Moultrie and see if you can help you out since you only use it a couple of weeks. I was pretty pleased with Moultrie's service the 1 time I had to call them about an older camera of theirs. Good luck


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not sure why everybody is concerned with the color of these cams. Hell I prefer it. Just add some black sharpie markings on it and it blends in with treebark much better than the other type of cameras IMO.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I just picked up a couple more!!!! Tried my first one out in the yard and am impressed with the pics!


----------



## bigvalleyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

DanF said:


> I just picked up a couple more!!!! Tried my first one out in the yard and am impressed with the pics!


Did you buy from A bargains cuz the link says they're sold out?


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

bigvalleyboy said:


> Did you buy from A bargains cuz the link says they're sold out?


Academy spirts


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been more than pleased with mine. Great pics for the price. Very happy customer so far.


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

beaverman said:


> I just added some camo tape to a couple of them, not sure how well it will hold up to the weather but I figured I'd try it on 2 for now.
> View attachment 2435713


Nice job!


----------



## bigvalleyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

DanF said:


> Academy spirts


Cool thx


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am hanging one of mine this weekend on a mineral site. Hoping to check it in late August with a bunch of deer pics!


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Will have to get a couple from Academy

Looks like pretty decent results

CG


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I tested mine out to 17 yds last night (51 feet) - my wife's little toy aussie (blue merle colored) triggered the camera in the dark - the pic is a bit fuzzy, but if it had been a buck or bull, I could probably make out how many points.

I don't think it'll do much past that at nightime.

But my more expensive $100 Moultrie M990 wasn't a whole lot better IMO, for the same distance.
They seem like essentially the same camera, only with less nightime IR LED lighting. During the daytime, I doubt you'd be able to tell the diff.
But the M990 does give you a temperature reading as well for whatever that is worth.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Why do I have this feeling we won't be finding these cams for $39 anymore?


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

coilguy said:


> Will have to get a couple from Academy
> 
> Looks like pretty decent results
> 
> CG


I just ordered one. $39.99 with free shipping. It's worth a shot. I'll probably spray paint some vertical jagged stripes to help it blend in with the tree bark.


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my other two in yestetday so that puts me at 4 of them,going to be put out on public land next month!


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Got my 2 today... but I don't have batteries and couldn't get to the store.... :-(


----------



## HuntGolf SkiVT (Jan 22, 2010)

I got 2 and tested one yesterday and last night. I set the camera to the high resolution. I did not try the video. I am more than happy with the picture quality of both day and night photos. I was also impressed with the trigger speed and detection range. The flash range was not the greatest but no worse than some of my other cameras. I had it set to take 3 pics at a time. It does that with about a second or two between shots and then takes three more rather quickly, maybe about five seconds later. This is great for my needs which is setting them up on trails. Time will tell if these last in the field but for the price I am most impressed.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Batteries in sale at manards 2.99 for 16 rayovac


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

even have nice brackets to hang higher and aim down. very impressed for what they cost


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

just got pic of this guy. Picture looks pretty clear. I didn't get to view all the pics. My buddy went and got the SD cards and sent this pic to me


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

headstrong said:


> View attachment 2463954
> 
> just got pic of this guy. Picture looks pretty clear. I didn't get to view all the pics. My buddy went and got the SD cards and sent this pic to me


He wouldn't live walking past my stand in a couple months


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just ordered mine...we will see how things look when it arrives. I am excited.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Picture quality has been good and after 279 pictures the battery are still at 99%.you really can't beat them for the $$$


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

0nepin said:


> Picture quality has been good and after 279 pictures the battery are still at 99%.you really can't beat them for the $$$


That picture looks fake. It looks like you photoshopped the deer into the picture. The tree doesn't look like it fits in either. I can't imagine you did any of that. It just looks weird.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anybody know what happened to BP1992? He started off so strong on this thread with 5 negative posts on the first page. He didn't own any of these cameras but he had the "hammer" out. He seems to have slowed as the sales went into the 1000s. I guess he is catching his breath and will keep telling us "not too" before the last one is sold.


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gary in Ohio said:


> That picture looks fake. It looks like you photoshopped the deer into the picture. The tree doesn't look like it fits in either. I can't imagine you did any of that. It just looks weird.



Yeah kinda looks like a decoy.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Gary in Ohio said:


> That picture looks fake. It looks like you photoshopped the deer into the picture. The tree doesn't look like it fits in either. I can't imagine you did any of that. It just looks weird.





bg305 said:


> Yeah kinda looks like a decoy.


No, it is the way the photos come out. There is a lot of colour-saturation, especially in the "HD" photo mode. Gives the photos almost a 3-dimensional quality. It can be a bit disconcerting.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

What does the "flexible bracket" for mounting look like?

Do they come with a strap for attaching to a tree?


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> What does the "flexible bracket" for mounting look like?
> 
> Do they come with a strap for attaching to a tree?


Yes they have a strap, the bracket has screw holes and strap slots on one end and a 1/4" bolt on the other. You can strap the bracket to a tree or screw it to the tree.


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, I just ordered a couple off ebay. May be just the cam to risk loosing on public land.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Wirtbowhunter said:


> Well, I just ordered a couple off ebay. May be just the cam to risk loosing on public land.


Thats what I bought fine for....so far so good! I'll upload some pics if I check it today.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Can you still get them for 39.99?


----------



## scjwvj (Feb 10, 2005)

You can from Academy plus sales tax. Free shipping


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

scjwvj said:


> You can from Academy plus sales tax. Free shipping


That's where I got mine, except no sales tax to Ohio. Got one Friday. Two more arrive Monday. 

Somewhere around page 3-6 someone posted that they made too many and didn't market them well. If true these are worth double what we are paying.

In playing with mine, I can confirm what others say. They take three pics, delay for maybe 5 seconds and take another 3. For use on a trial, this is great. If you get a group of does you should get shots of all.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Are they quiet when taking pics?


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, I have confirmed that the trigger can pick up things from more than 50 yards... Set one out last week that has a bit of road in the background, and I got about 1600 pics of cars  glad I checked it when I did to re aim sooner rather than later... Burst mode at the highest pic quality have me about 14 hours of documentation, and only one frantic doe ran in front of the camera in that period.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

RBrave said:


> Well, I have confirmed that the trigger can pick up things from more than 50 yards... Set one out last week that has a bit of road in the background, and I got about 1600 pics of cars  glad I checked it when I did to re aim sooner rather than later... Burst mode at the highest pic quality have me about 14 hours of documentation, and only one frantic doe ran in front of the camera in that period.


50 Yards or feet ? 50 Feet is a long way for a cam...


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Gary in Ohio said:


> That picture looks fake. It looks like you photoshopped the deer into the picture. The tree doesn't look like it fits in either. I can't imagine you did any of that. It just looks weird.


Zoom in close on the legs of the deer in a photo program... and it's obviously not photoshopped.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

weekender7 said:


> Yes they have a strap, the bracket has screw holes and strap slots on one end and a 1/4" bolt on the other. You can strap the bracket to a tree or screw it to the tree.


Strapping the bracket to anything leaves a little to be desired. It is a little "flexy" to begin with, and the strap helps not in the least. Screwing the bracket to a secure object MAY work better.

The strap is more than sufficient to attach the cam directly to a post or tree/limb, but I would skip the plastic bracket


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

BluMeanie said:


> Strapping the bracket to anything leaves a little to be desired. It is a little "flexy" to begin with, and the strap helps not in the least. Screwing the bracket to a secure object MAY work better.
> 
> The strap is more than sufficient to attach the cam directly to a post or tree/limb, but I would skip the plastic bracket


I actually like the bracket. I have used it in all of my testing so far and it has worked great. I wish I had one for all of my cams!!!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not photoshopped , I will post a few more pic from the same
Card pull when I get home .the pic look normal to me.


Gary in Ohio said:


> That picture looks fake. It looks like you photoshopped the deer into the picture. The tree doesn't look like it fits in either. I can't imagine you did any of that. It just looks weird.


----------



## trsmith1818 (Aug 15, 2012)

all gone :-(


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

weekender7 said:


> Anybody know what happened to BP1992? He started off so strong on this thread with 5 negative posts on the first page. He didn't own any of these cameras but he had the "hammer" out. He seems to have slowed as the sales went into the 1000s. I guess he is catching his breath and will keep telling us "not too" before the last one is sold.


I have asked this question a couple times already.He is to busy ordering him some but we WILL NEVER KNOW IT !!.....lol


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Took some test pictures with mine today and put it on a trail that I'm actually hoping the deer aren't using because it doesnt give me a shot. Compared to my Bushnells, the colors seem to be a little brighter than the actual environment but I really don't care. I'll check it in a couple weeks and see how it performs.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

mthcharlestown said:


> Are they quiet when taking pics?


There seems to be a light click, but I would not think a deer would notice it out in the woods.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

I wonder what the battery life is like with these?


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Awesome battery life


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

chuckalope said:


> Awesome battery life


How many pictures per set of batteries would you estimate based on your experience?


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Any more for sale and where can I buy one.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

MI1 said:


> Any more for sale and where can I buy one.


Try academy.com they also had them for $39.99


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

split toe said:


> How many pictures per set of batteries would you estimate based on your experience?



I'm not sure, haven't run one dry yet. I would estimate 4000 pictures. Last time I checked mine, it had 300 pictures and batteries were at 99%. If you read the other posts, everyone has experienced the same great battery life.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

BluMeanie said:


> Strapping the bracket to anything leaves a little to be desired. It is a little "flexy" to begin with, and the strap helps not in the least. Screwing the bracket to a secure object MAY work better.
> 
> The strap is more than sufficient to attach the cam directly to a post or tree/limb, but I would skip the plastic bracket


Not perfect, but works fine. This cam is using the strap and bracket on an tree angling out into the creek you see.

Low res pic setting.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Put one of mine out yesterday on a small piece of land on some minerals. Hoping to check it in 4-5 weeks and get some deer on there!


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

Do these cameras have a time lapse mode?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Brus said:


> 50 Yards or feet ? 50 Feet is a long way for a cam...


NO way does mine do 50 yds. The best I've gotten was 17 yds (51 ft).


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Same here.right at 50 ft . .


Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> NO way does mine do 50 yds. The best I've gotten was 17 yds (51 ft).


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Put 1 of my 2 that I ordered out in the woods this weekend, it's set up on a trail/rub line so we'll see how it does. I'll post pics after checking. I saw a few folks comment about not liking the grey color a few pages back. After putting them out, I think I actually like the grey color. I used a black sharpie to draw bark on the cams to break up the outline. It actually blends in really nicely with the oak tree I put it on. I'll try to post pics of how that looks too if I can remember to snap some


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 6, 2010)

ChuckA84 said:


> Try academy.com they also had them for $39.99


Thanks for posting this. I ordered mine yesterday and it arrived today!!! I was impressed to say the least


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I bought 3 a couple weeks ago. Painted them up, and only put one out in the field to see how it would do. I put mine on a heavily used creek crossing, and set it to the 3 burst mode. I'm beyond impressed with what it picked up, and the clarity. The night photos are still good, even in mid day when the shadows were awful, it did well. Here's a couple of samples, and keep in mind, these are just pics from my cell phone I snapped off the computer screen. The actual images are much better. No problem here, wish I'd picked up 10 more.


----------



## RBrave (Aug 31, 2014)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> NO way does mine do 50 yds. The best I've gotten was 17 yds (51 ft).


I think the reason I was getting triggers is due to the way the road was in the camera's field of view. Cars came through dead center, so even at a really long distance they were tripping the IR. I'd post picture proof, but I deleted all of them in frustration... Will hopefully get some off my others in the field in the near future. 

Bottom line: don't point the camera towards a road, or you will get pictures of cars.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I found a cheap security box for these if anyone is looking

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131308521456&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## eos (Jul 20, 2010)

Any idea on how the Trace cam would comrempare to their A-5 gen 2?


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a battery update... I'm at a total of about 2300 pics and battery life is at 98%. Most pics were taken on the 3 photo burst on the 8mp setting. Just switched it to video a couple days ago and will update when I check it in a few weeks. 
The sensitivity is a little too much for my taste as I have a ton of birds and squirrels, but I picked up **** and turkey from 28 yards during daylight and a set of glowing eyes at about (hard to estimate in the dark) 17 yards at night. Love this camera so far.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Kris87 said:


> I bought 3 a couple weeks ago. Painted them up, and only put one out in the field to see how it would do. I put mine on a heavily used creek crossing, and set it to the 3 burst mode. I'm beyond impressed with what it picked up, and the clarity. The night photos are still good, even in mid day when the shadows were awful, it did well. Here's a couple of samples, and keep in mind, these are just pics from my cell phone I snapped off the computer screen. The actual images are much better. No problem here, wish I'd picked up 10 more.


Wow! Great bucks!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Amazons online site is down for maintenance. Any other place to buy these cameras for this price? Probably missed out. Looks like a heck of a deal


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

yepitsme19 said:


> Just a battery update... I'm at a total of about 2300 pics and battery life is at 98%. Most pics were taken on the 3 photo burst on the 8mp setting. Just switched it to video a couple days ago and will update when I check it in a few weeks.
> The sensitivity is a little too much for my taste as I have a ton of birds and squirrels, but I picked up **** and turkey from 28 yards during daylight and a set of glowing eyes at about (hard to estimate in the dark) 17 yards at night. Love this camera so far.



I have mine setup in my backyard facing my lawn, and it picks up the birds coming in for a drink/bugs after I water my lawn. A little to sensitive is better than not sensitive enough. Heck, they were $32 OTD.


----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ive got two of these. About 1500 pics and rayovac batteries still at 99% so far...

Curious to hear about battery life while set to video


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Amazons online site is down for maintenance. Any other place to buy these cameras for this price? Probably missed out. Looks like a heck of a deal


I believe they are being sold at Academy for $39.99.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine was on 3 shot burst, had 2431 photos in 7 days, and it was at 98% battery.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Got mine ready for some public land!


----------



## scjwvj (Feb 10, 2005)

Looks good. How did you camo them?


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

scjwvj said:


> Looks good. How did you camo them?


Just used a sponge, really easy to do!


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't see any camo ^^^


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

blaze165 said:


> Got mine ready for some public land!
> 
> View attachment 2486881
> View attachment 2486889


Love it. I think I might try to do tree bark style camo on mine but then again, the bright gray strap....


----------



## williamsnoutfit (Feb 13, 2013)

cant find them anywhere anyone have any ideas


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

williamsnoutfit said:


> cant find them anywhere anyone have any ideas


http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mou...-digital-security-camera?repChildCatid=973904


----------



## williamsnoutfit (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

blaze165 said:


> Just used a sponge, really easy to do!


Still dont know how u did it lol.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Put paint on the sponge and dab it on the cam


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

itr2000 said:


> Still dont know how u did it lol.


http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_19/321800_Sponge_Camo_Tutorial.html


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I can give you a headache for a better price than that.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

looks like I'm stopping for sponges on my way home, lol


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_19/321800_Sponge_Camo_Tutorial.html


Very cool


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

They do close ups well.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

I ordered 3. The worst reviews I saw were based on battery life in video mode. Any of you guys tested this feature yet?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ I stopped using video mode after the SD card kept filling up with videos of grass blowing, or horseflies / bumblebees flying.
There's probably a sensitivity setting... I may mess with it after hunting season starts... maybe. Don't hold your breath.

My guess is it won't last near as long as the 3 burst pic mode.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks, 2 on order!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Ordered two too. For $80 shipped it's kinda a no brainer.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Just got my 5 smeared up with liquid nails and painted today.Pretty excited to put em into action


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

These are infared cameras aren't they? Description talks about flash range but all the pics I see on this thread are black and white like it's taking infared pics...I'm confused


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> These are infared cameras aren't they? Description talks about flash range but all the pics I see on this thread are black and white like it's taking infared pics...I'm confused


Yes...IR flash


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## the607hunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Just ordered 2 myself. Got tired of reading all the good reviews on here lol. 80 shipped for 2 cams is great


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Are they still on there? I didn't see any


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

hockeyman474 said:


> Love it. I think I might try to do tree bark style camo on mine but then again, the bright gray strap....


I spray painted the straps brown with some black mixed in.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Are they still on there? I didn't see any


http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mou...-digital-security-camera?repChildCatid=973904


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cyclone76 said:


> I spray painted the straps brown with some black mixed in.


That worked pretty well? I wasn't exactly sure what to do with the strap. I put 1 up gray on private. Next time I make it up in about a month to check it, maybe I will take it down and paint the strap and cam.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I spray painted the straps on mine too. I will see how it held up here this weekend


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

So you guys got the best of me a couple weeks ago and I bought 2. I've been running them in the yard (suburbia) until I can get them out in the woods and getting decent results. I've been running the high quality pic setting and they're pretty good. Had one set up in my side yard looking down toward the street and I actually got a trigger from 45yds on the other side of street. 

The best part is that my 4yo loves checking cams in the yard. All he wants to do when we get home is pull cards. He has suggested that we buy one for mommy too. Needless to say I'll be ordering one or two for him to leave in the yard. Definitely money well spent.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bought 6 of these. Just have 1 deployed so far. Thinking about sending all of them back because of battery life on the first one set out. 2862 pics and the battery meter has already dropped from 99% to 97%. I expected way better than that. But then again...I may just keep them. I thought they were great pics, especially set on low quality setting.

I know what these are...



but what are these things?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol dam that's awesome battery life


weekender7 said:


> Bought 6 of these. Just have 1 deployed so far. Thinking about sending all of them back because of battery life on the first one set out. 2862 pics and the battery meter has already dropped from 99% to 97%. I expected way better than that. But then again...I may just keep them. I thought they were great pics, especially set on low quality setting.
> 
> I know what these are...
> 
> ...


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I spray painted the straps n mine too. I think they will blend in pretty good.


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Jerred44 said:


> don't do it, just returned mine to a local store, there is no delay the cam just starts shooting pics, on a hair trigger, even on a trail they will fill up a memory card in a few days


Where is this Ray Of Sunshine??....lol


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_19/321800_Sponge_Camo_Tutorial.html


That helped


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

weekender7 said:


> but what are these things?


Vermin. I would suggest a complete Sterilization of the entire area, but it is probably already too late.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

BluMeanie said:


> Vermin. I would suggest a complete Sterilization of the entire area, but it is probably already too late.


One mans trash...

Love killin pigs!!!! Just as much as anything else. 

Anyone seeing the cams on eBay still for $39


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

22donk said:


> One mans trash...
> 
> Love killin pigs!!!! Just as much as anything else.
> 
> Anyone seeing the cams on eBay still for $39


Looks like all the AT business shot up prices - all seem to be $50+ on ebay right now.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

22donk said:


> One mans trash...
> 
> Love killin pigs!!!! Just as much as anything else.
> 
> Anyone seeing the cams on eBay still for $39


Academy Sports online. Still selling them for $39 and free shipping. They even have a paypal option.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

hope these are waterproof. Two cams out and it has been pouring down rain for about a day now. More rain this afternoon and tomorrow. I don't want to go check for a few weeks.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Got two more ready for public, heading out this afternoon


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Burtle said:


> hope these are waterproof. Two cams out and it has been pouring down rain for about a day now. More rain this afternoon and tomorrow. I don't want to go check for a few weeks.


It has been pouring rain at least every other day here for the past couple months and all 8 of mine are holding up fine


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

weekender7 said:


> Bought 6 of these. Just have 1 deployed so far. Thinking about sending all of them back because of battery life on the first one set out. 2862 pics and the battery meter has already dropped from 99% to 97%. I expected way better than that. But then again...I may just keep them. I thought they were great pics, especially set on low quality setting.
> 
> I know what these are...
> 
> ...


That bottom pic is what I call BAE's


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

Just got one and put it out in the yard until I can get it out in the woods. So far I am very impressed for $40. I was very skeptical at first, but this appears to be a good investment thus far.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> Got two more ready for public, heading out this afternoon
> View attachment 2508842


Those look sharp. Did u dip them?


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

I just bought one of these cameras and set it up at work just to test it. The problem is every picture that had movement was really blurry. Is anyone else having this problem? By the way I painted it tonight, here is a pic.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have yet to see anyone post a video, so I shall do it. A night video as well as some faster moving animals. https://vimeo.com/133942708https://vimeo.com/133942967https://vimeo.com/133943343


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hun10-freak said:


> I just bought one of these cameras and set it up at work just to test it. The problem is every picture that had movement was really blurry. Is anyone else having this problem? By the way I painted it tonight, here is a pic.


Looks good how did you paint it ?


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

I spray painted light brown rustoleum first, then I made a tree bark stencil and sprayed black over it.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

yepitsme19 said:


> I have yet to see anyone post a video, so I shall do it. A night video as well as some faster moving animals. https://vimeo.com/133942708https://vimeo.com/133942967https://vimeo.com/133943343


Thanks for sharing


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Academy Sports online. Still selling them for $39 and free shipping. They even have a paypal option.


Just ordered 2 from there. What the heck, I'll give them a try


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

lakertown24 said:


> Got two more ready for public, heading out this afternoon
> View attachment 2508842


Freakin' Schweet! Is that a spraypaint-dip job?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yep, spray paint dip... took 10mins to do both cams


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

How the heck do you do that (spray paint dip)? That's awesome!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> How the heck do you do that (spray paint dip)? That's awesome!


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=spray+paint+dip


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Gary in Ohio said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=spray+paint+dip


Haha. Thanks man. I already started googling after I asked the question.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

No more at academy....


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Buckblood said:


> No more at academy....


They still how instock online. I got to the point of paying for one and it never said they were out of stock.

But I don't need another trail cam. No really, I don't need another trail cam. I don't NEED another trail cam. I DO NOT need another trail cam. I don't need....


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

Moved up to 77$ on amazon


----------



## Cog1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Just ordered 3 from Academy after somebody said they're no longer @ Academy (maybe they found a crate of em in the warehouse?). My order went through just fine, although I had issues putting in my CC info, ended up having to use Paypal. What a screaming deal....



dr.shwack_em said:


> Moved up to 77$ on amazon


That's from Moultrie, there are 3rd party sellers that still have it for less.

See here for a price history --
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Moultrie-MCS-12639-Premise-Surveillance-Camera/product/B00GBNMAD0
(FYI - plug in any product link from Amazon on here and it will show you what the pricing has been, since Amazon prices fluctuate all the time - you can set a price alert and it will e-mail you when what you want is that particular price).

Click 3rd party new checkbox on right side of graph. They were selling for $40 for a bit in the middle of June. Now cheapest 3rd party is $53.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Did a camo dip job with Rustoleum camo paint last night. . I just dipped the open front door as, despite my best efforts, you can't make the fully waterproof if you're dunking the whole camera. Found that out the hard way but I immediately dried the cam and it seems to be working fine. Dodged a bullet. It's not pretty and got some bubbles in the paint but it adds texture to it which I think will help hide it. I tried a few diff color combos. Not crazy about the tan but it'll be fine.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

I just bought 4 from Academy though the online store (free shipping)......hope I won't be dissapointed!

I have had good luck with my older moultires, so I'm confident they will be OK!!

I would love to see some more pics if anyone has new ones.


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

CAS_HNTR said:


> I just bought 4 from Academy though the online store (free shipping)......hope I won't be dissapointed!
> 
> I have had good luck with my older moultires, so I'm confident they will be OK!!
> 
> I would love to see some more pics if anyone has new ones.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Buckblood said:


> No more at academy....


Hmm. Just checked


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry about the bad info. The trace used to show up on their main page of cams, and it wasn't there. But when I searched for trace cam, it came up on a separate page. Almost like you have to know about the cam to find it on the site now. Buy em up!


----------



## trsmith1818 (Aug 15, 2012)

just bought another


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got one as well. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## NY Bowhunter (Mar 29, 2015)

I put one of mine in the woods today. One thing I don't like about it is the straps are too short...they don't go around a large diameter tree. My next best option in the spot I wanted to put it was a thin tree that I had to wrap the strap around 3 times and now the camera sticks out like a sore thumb on it.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I order one this afternoon....




Tim


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I picked up two & played with them a bit tonight. There are a few things that are preventing these from being a really good camera. The delay. As mentioned, it's 10 seconds. Has to be put on a trail. No way it could be set on a mineral lick. Wish it was adjustable. The trigger seems funny. When set on 1 shot, it seems to trigger too fast & miss most of the target. It almost has to be set on 3 shot mode. Need a bigger memory card. Also, fast moving targets get blurry. 

In a nut shell, for $40, it's hard to go wrong. But I don't foresee them replacing my Brownings or Bushnells any time soon. I will however find use for the 2 I got.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

I figure I will just set them in areas I want to moniter but am not SUPER concentrated on movement......I always have spots I wish I would have hunted, so I will set a camera on it and let it run from Sept till Christmas....another set of "eyes" in the woods.

Clearly not going to be as nice as a $200 camera, but I bought 4 for less than the cost of 1 nice camera.....more ground covered with cheaper cameras is better in my opinion!


----------



## jbasto (Sep 27, 2012)

I cant find them anymore for the cheap price. Does anyone know the best company to place an order through?


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have mine over corn/mineral lick. I did not have any problems getting pictures of deer using the mineral rock after the corn was gone. I did have a few pictures where it only caught the butt end of a deer, but those were few and far between enough to where it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

jbasto said:


> I cant find them anymore for the cheap price. Does anyone know the best company to place an order through?


Go to page 17 on this thread, and follow the link on post #411.......


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Only left it out for a week because I wanted to make sure everything was working okay and it wasn't sucking batteries too fast or anything and I have to say I'm impressed that a $40 camera worked as well as this one did. Hopefully it keeps working well. The pictures are plenty good for what I'm using em for :thumbs_up


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

jbasto said:


> I cant find them anymore for the cheap price. Does anyone know the best company to place an order through?


I just bought a couple at Academy. Ordered them Sunday and had them yesterday. They're all set up but haven't gotten them in the field yet.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

Got my 4 yesterday......taped and painted them up a bit.

Need to get some more memory cards and batteries and then out to hang them!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Couple small bucks. I put the cams out for almost two weeks. It took two days for two bucks to show up. The pictures show them come in, look, look at the camera again, and then run off. 3 days later one came back. I don't know if the deer early am is the same deer as the afternoon one looking out at the field. There's two bucks I've seen in this area that look just alike. Overall the cameras are pretty nice. I still have one about 1.2 miles back. I won't go get it for another week or so.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

Well........how'd I do?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

CAS_HNTR said:


> Well........how'd I do?
> 
> View attachment 2541921


That'll do nicely


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

CAS_HNTR said:


> Well........how'd I do?
> 
> View attachment 2541921


legit.


----------



## scjwvj (Feb 10, 2005)

CAS_HNTR said:


> Well........how'd I do?
> 
> View attachment 2541921


Looks good to me.


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered a couple. Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm very happy with them sofar.all of them are still at 99% battery life


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Who has these for sale still?


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I picked up my 4 I had out today, 2cams with a lot of false reads(first timer) and 2 cams that completely malfunctioning and won't even take a pic. Says capturing but then just stays lit and then screen goes blank. No one image in a month of being out on those two cams. Yes is checked both sd cards work in the other cams and batteries were new. Messed with them at home and same results. Kinda sucks since its 2 hrs drive one way then 55/1hr hike in to my cams to find this.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

MI1 said:


> Who has these for sale still?


Academy.com if they still have any


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Maverick351 said:


> Well I picked up my 4 I had out today, 2cams with a lot of false reads(first timer) and 2 cams that completely malfunctioning and won't even take a pic. Says capturing but then just stays lit and then screen goes blank. No one image in a month of being out on those two cams. Yes is checked both sd cards work in the other cams and batteries were new. Messed with them at home and same results. Kinda sucks since its 2 hrs drive one way then 55/1hr hike in to my cams to find this.


That sucks to hear...i ended up with 8 of these cams and all 8 of mine are working flawlessly and have endured days upon days of heavy rain that has messed up 2 of my other brand cams. I am using sandisk brand class 10 sd cards and standard alkaline batteries.


----------



## Maverick351 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah batteries and sd cards all worked flawlessly but the cam failed so I'll be calling moultrie today.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Maverick351 said:


> Yeah batteries and sd cards all worked flawlessly but the cam failed so I'll be calling moultrie today.


That is odd. If it is capturing, it's either an issue writing to the card, the card, or crummy batteries. Did you format the card before use?


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I have noticed in field edge use that the cam has a sensing area that picks up a long ways away. Some others have commented on it, but I believe I have been able to explain it a bit. 

If you draw three vertical lines on the photograph left to right - starting at 25%, 50%, and then 75%, you have four equal parts of the photo. The second to left section (meaning the 25-50% box) picks up movement very, very far away. The circled deer is 90 yards away. I've also noticed that the section all the way to the right on the photo, picks up game much closer that some other areas and seems to miss game that are further away. This tells me the sensing plane or cone has been slightly installed or set up at an angle for some reason. I don't get any pics of deer in the upper right of the frame at any major distance. All of my cams do this. It's a minor issue and one that I won't really delve into more since it's such a cheap cam, but if you are running field sets with some distance to capture, I'd set your cams up with the left hand side of the frame being the part that reaches out the furthest (ie setting up in the inside of a corner of a field, the left side of the cam should be covering the longest distance of the triangle and not the closest). Hard to explain, but if you think about it, it's pretty simple.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally got to check the 2 Trace cams I have out, and was not disappointed. Here's a range of pics:


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like they are performing well


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

I tested all 4 of mine today on the house on the mantle with the kids running around......all of them took over a hundred pics in just about an hour with them all over the place like usual. So, seems like no duds.....next stop woods.

I will say that they make a little click when the filter gets set....something that my other cams do not do. Not sure if it will be an issue, but I hope not!


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

CAS_HNTR said:


> I tested all 4 of mine today on the house on the mantle with the kids running around......all of them took over a hundred pics in just about an hour with them all over the place like usual. So, seems like no duds.....next stop woods.
> 
> I will say that they make a little click when the filter gets set....something that my other cams do not do. Not sure if it will be an issue, but I hope not!


I did not see any deer react adversely to the camera. These things take a stream of pics when there's movement, so you will see if they do. The buck in the bottom pic came directly in front of the camera for 3 more pics before he walked back out of frame. He looked right at the camera but did not run off.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Got mine painted and one out this weekend. The other one is going to my 10 y/o brother so he can start running a camera at the family farm. Win/win


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Got mine painted and one out this weekend. The other one is going to my 10 y/o brother so he can start running a camera at the family farm. Win/win


Can't see the camera? Where is it? :thumbs_up


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

The anticipation is killing me! Put up a cam July 12th and won't be able to check it until August 21st!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

hockeyman474 said:


> The anticipation is killing me! Put up a cam July 12th and won't be able to check it until August 21st!


I'm in the same boat. We put ours up on the other end of our state, and won't be able to check out until Aug 28. Season starts the 29th.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Elvis those look really nice


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

I put mine out back a couple days ago...just got a pic of an ole doe.But it seems like it has good color and delay/recovery time.I just got permission for a new partial of land to hunt this year,maybe I'll pick up another one...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Put batteries in my second camera to test it this morning. Seemed like there was no delay, it would just keep snapping pictures when it detected motion. It was set on 3 picture burst, and I had 15 pictures in less then 30 seconds. Wasn't able to double check it, but I will this afternoon.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Put batteries in my second camera to test it this morning. Seemed like there was no delay, it would just keep snapping pictures when it detected motion. It was set on 3 picture burst, and I had 15 pictures in less then 30 seconds. Wasn't able to double check it, but I will this afternoon.


What camera?

I'm waiting for my new promos proof camera to come


----------



## mundell88 (Nov 13, 2014)

I set mine up in the dark where I could watch the the camera light up each time it took a picture. It would snap a photo every 5 seconds with me constantly walking in front of it. This was set on 1 picture not 3 picture burst mode. On 3 picture burst mode it would likely stay lit up much longer snapping 3 pics. Then waiting 5 seconds and snapping 3 more pics


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

MI1 said:


> What camera?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new promos proof camera to come


Good luck with it. I have a Primos Cam 46 Ultra and while it seems to work ok... the color of the pics is weird... they always seem over exposed. Not sure why.
Doesn't seem to be a setting for that, it is what it is.










In comparison... here's what the color looks like with my Wild inovations (same water hole... and close to same time of day - approx 48 min diff). the color is more vibrant IMO.










Of course the cameras were aimed a bit differently, and the spike is more shaded on camera side... but look at the trees and grass. The difference is significant.

Also though.... notice more clouds in the sky in the big bull pic. Probably has something to do with it.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

It doesn't have to be perfect, just take OK pics and plain work.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

MI1 said:


> It doesn't have to be perfect, just take OK pics and plain work.


True... and it does do that just fine, and was less expensive than the Wild Innovations. 

(Of course I won them both at 3D shoot reffles :teeth: so I have no room for complaint)


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> True... and it does do that just fine, and was less expensive than the Wild Innovations.
> 
> (Of course I won them both at 3D shoot reffles :teeth: so I have no room for complaint)


Can't complain about that..


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

MI1 said:


> What camera?
> 
> I'm waiting for my new promos proof camera to come


The trace camera this thread is about.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

.BuckHunt. said:


> The trace camera this thread is about.


Really....no kidding.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking good guys nicely plated for 40 bucks!!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

MI1 said:


> Really....no kidding.


Well you did ask what camera he was referring to.....


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm pleased with mine so far. I bought four of them, may buy a couple more for what they cost.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Writ, yours looks way out of focus, I could go fix it for you, just PM me the GPS numbers and I'll "take care of it" lol.

Nice buck!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol .


weekender7 said:


> Writ, yours looks way out of focus, I could go fix it for you, just PM me the GPS numbers and I'll "take care of it" lol.
> 
> Nice buck!!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

***? Mine stopped taking night pics? In actuality it never took one. Had it out for the first time this week. Let it sit for 3 days. Got several dozen triggers at night but no pic. Kinda like the IR isn't working. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

All of mine are taking excellent night pic's


22donk said:


> ***? Mine stopped taking night pics? In actuality it never took one. Had it out for the first time this week. Let it sit for 3 days. Got several dozen triggers at night but no pic. Kinda like the IR isn't working. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

0nepin said:


> All of mine are taking excellent night pic's


no, night pic are fine with my 2 cameras


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

weekender7 said:


> Writ, yours looks way out of focus, I could go fix it for you, just PM me the GPS numbers and I'll "take care of it" lol.
> 
> Nice buck!!


Haha- I'll be real lucky if he doesn't get shot by one of the good ol' boys around here when the velvet dries and evening gunshots start.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

22donk said:


> ***? Mine stopped taking night pics? In actuality it never took one. Had it out for the first time this week. Let it sit for 3 days. Got several dozen triggers at night but no pic. Kinda like the IR isn't working. Anybody else have this problem?


Sounds like a battery issue or the IR array is not working. People have had this issue with video mode. One guy hooked up the cam to an external battery and it worked fine, so he tossed in some new tested alkalines, and it works. Definitely think battery problem.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

phade said:


> Sounds like a battery issue or the IR array is not working. People have had this issue with video mode. One guy hooked up the cam to an external battery and it worked fine, so he tossed in some new tested alkalines, and it works. Definitely think battery problem.


Batteries are brand new duracells. Went to Academy yesterday and swapped it for a $70 Stealthcam. Gonna give that a shot. My other issue with the TRACE was that it wouldn't take pics from up a tree. For instance, my Moultrie 550 I could hang 10' off the ground and it would detect and capture pics way out to at least 50'. This TRACE cam just wouldn't do it. I have another TRACE cam that seems to be working fine. I believe I just got a bad one.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

22donk said:


> Batteries are brand new duracells. Went to Academy yesterday and swapped it for a $70 Stealthcam. Gonna give that a shot. My other issue with the TRACE was that it wouldn't take pics from up a tree. For instance, my Moultrie 550 I could hang 10' off the ground and it would detect and capture pics way out to at least 50'. This TRACE cam just wouldn't do it. I have another TRACE cam that seems to be working fine. I believe I just got a bad one.


Ya unfortanately with the overproduction of this cam there are bound to be some bad eggs in the basket. Hopefully mine is not one of them and is still out there! When I finally get to check it it will have been 7 weeks.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of real good reviews here and on line in other places.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

Few pictures from the trace cam.


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Split toe I am an expert with these cameras and can fix everything that is wrong with yours at this spot. I will offer you the same deal as I did writ, just send me the GPS numbers and I will take care of "everything" in and with the picture, no discrimination here what so ever.

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

weekender7 said:


> Split toe I am an expert with these cameras and can fix everything that is wrong with yours at this spot. I will offer you the same deal as I did writ, just send me the GPS numbers and I will take care of "everything" in and with the picture, no discrimination here what so ever.
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget to take an apprentice :wink:


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Was gonna order a few more, but looks like all you guys got em all from academy lol


----------



## megavites (Jul 14, 2015)

just checked one of mine today that's been out for 2 weeks on brand new batteries....no bueno
only took pics for 3 days and $^it the bed
going to put new batteries in and see what happens


----------



## Pool (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought a few been out for 3 weeks one had 347 pics and still had over 80 percent battery life and good pics can't beat 39.99


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Where can I find these things!???!? Link me please


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

One of my trace camera is over 2,000 pic and still at 99% .you can't beat them for the $$$


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Wherrrrre do I get them at that price!??!!!?!!


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Try Academy sports .or Google search them.


canadabowhunter said:


> Wherrrrre do I get them at that price!??!!!?!!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

canadabowhunter said:


> Wherrrrre do I get them at that price!??!!!?!!


Looks like you are too late. According to an earlier post, they made too many and did a poor job marketing them. So they cleared out what they had in inventory. Now that those are all sold, all you have is places selling them at the regular price.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 16, 2010)

I am still having really good luck with the 4 that I bought. I switched a few of them to video last week so here is a little deer porn.


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone else finding them still for 40$? I got one off of academy and haven't been able to get any more!


----------



## bcmd767 (Aug 18, 2015)

The secret is out about Trace Premise cams.. Glad I got 8 of them for my farm @ $39.99 before everybody found out. Now you can't find them for less than $80 online. Academy has them but in store, not for online shipment. It's identical to a Moultrie 880i (Trace is made by Moultrie) minus the camo case and a few lEDs. My Premise cams takes $150 cam pics for a third of the price... shhhhhh


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Over 10,000 pics on the first set of batteries, I took them out with 35% showing. The last 8gb card was full with 6840 pics so I can't tell exactly how many. I have it set to overwrite oldest. I have it on an ACTIVE hog/deer feeder. I would return the cameras but since they function much better than the $200 cams, I have I don't have a good reason. I guess I will just keep them.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

One knock I have on these after having some experience with them, is I don't think they sense out very far consistently. I would say probably out to 25ft consistently.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Excellent video !!!! That a monster


thekevin said:


> I am still having really good luck with the 4 that I bought. I switched a few of them to video last week so here is a little deer porn.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw one of these in the bargain cave at Cabela's today. They had it marked down to $115. Glad I bought mine for $39!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I really wish i bought 1 more


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> I really wish i bought 1 more


I bought 8, most when they were 2 for $69.98, and have had them out since June with great results...I wish I would have bought 20, I'll never see a trailcam at that price again in my life


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> I bought 8, most when they were 2 for $69.98, and have had them out since June with great results...I wish I would have bought 20, I'll never see a trailcam at that price again in my life


Lol funny


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Academy still has them for $40.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Academy has been sold out for a week or so. I've been checking everyday to see if they have them back in stock because I'd like a couple more.


----------



## jrc2103 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dillzer said:


> Academy has been sold out for a week or so. I've been checking everyday to see if they have them back in stock because I'd like a couple more.


Me too. I've been checking everyday. Like a dummy I only bought one to try out. Now I wish I had bout 3 more.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Back in stock this morning I just ordered 2. 
This after checking last night and they were sold out, so I called my sister in Wichita at 12am emergency style to see if she could check the store in the morning.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

kansasboi said:


> Back in stock this morning I just ordered 2.
> This after checking last night and they were sold out, so I called my sister in Wichita at 12am emergency style to see if she could check the store in the morning.


When I go to the Academy Sports, they they it's in stock, but will not allow me to actually add it to the cart. I'm guessing that means they don't actually have it in stock, even though it says they do. It also pops up a message saying they are out of them.

Looks like one or more of you others beat me to it. Gotta be quick on the draw in this place! :ninja:


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bought two a couple of months ago. Worked ok till recently. Seems like there may be a short in them. When I turn them on the display light flickers then shuts off. Also shows I have pics but they arent showing up on the cards when I check the cards on my regular camera like they were before. Im thinking the short might be in the battery tray deal who knows.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup, out of stock...I tried to order 2 more. Wouldn't let me add them to the cart.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm it let me checkout this morning, hopefully they ship.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Guess I got lucky. Or unlucky we'll see..


----------



## Wyatt Sauvageau (Sep 22, 2014)

Won't let me add to cart :/


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Working good


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine too


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

All of mine are working good with awesome battery life


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't feel like doing a entire review right now but here's what I got so far. I got 4 of these about 2 months ago. They've been in the woods since. I've checked them twice and they've all taken around 1000-1500 pics each. The battery still says 99% on all 4. The picture quality isn't the best when they're moving but it's on par with a lot of my more evens I've cameras. Overall I'm very pleased. I'll post up some good and bad pictures.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention one of the cameras was shooting a lot of daytime ir pics. I don't know why but I'm not too worried about it. Here's a picture of a bird


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

couldnt be happier with the cams. if they die after this season still well worth the money. 10,000 pics in 3 weeks. real happy with pics


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'd


----------



## MNHUNTER23 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have had two of these cams for a few weeks now and they have been working great for me. I have only been using the video mode so far.

https://youtu.be/85XIy88B2yI

https://youtu.be/nfJFOCFMFlU

https://youtu.be/vFH-yMVhDYk


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's some pics from mine this year



















And the Wolf and Yote in the lower pics (exploded for detail). The Wolf & Bear Swimming in the top two pics are exploded for detail also, but from a different camera.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 6 out as we speak. 5 of them are doing great so far. One of them seemed to have locked up and stopped taking pics when I checked it this weekend. It had 250 pics on it and was showing 92% battery which was strange because the other 5 cameras are still showing 99% after over 1,000 pics...Hoping when I powered it off, switched card, and powered it back on it got it out of the freeze it was in. So far I like the cams though.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

J-Carter said:


> I have 6 out as we speak. 5 of them are doing great so far. One of them seemed to have locked up and stopped taking pics when I checked it this weekend. It had 250 pics on it and was showing 92% battery which was strange because the other 5 cameras are still showing 99% after over 1,000 pics...Hoping when I powered it off, switched card, and powered it back on it got it out of the freeze it was in. So far I like the cams though.


Did you have it on motion sense? A dirty sensor cover can defeat that, I had mine on combo motion sense & time lapse.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have had 8 of them out. Only one has had a minor issue...when I went to check it there was no power and it didnt turn on. I removed the battery tray and batteries and then placed the same batteries back in the tray and re-inserted it and it worked and has worked fine since.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've had mine on video mode for weeks. Working awesome. Oddly, last week when I swapped cards, batteries read 97%. I thought that was strong considering it had been out on video for weeks. Went back yesterday, and it read 35%. That's probably more accurate of the batteries. I'm using the cheap Lowe's brand that the one fella here recommended. They're doing fine for me.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I've had mine on video mode for weeks. Working awesome. Oddly, last week when I swapped cards, batteries read 97%. I thought that was strong considering it had been out on video for weeks. Went back yesterday, and it read 35%. That's probably more accurate of the batteries. I'm using the cheap Lowe's brand that the one fella here recommended. They're doing fine for me.


Still not bad. I am using regular copper top duracell and I had mine out for 5-6 weeks and I had 98% left after 250 pics


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Well Academy processed my online order for 10 days then went ahead and cancelled on me. Had my sister run to the store and they were sold out but said they could get them from another store, supposed to be in contact with us in a week or two. 
Trying to be patient, but I really want to try these dang cams out!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

kansasboi said:


> Well Academy processed my online order for 10 days then went ahead and cancelled on me. Had my sister run to the store and they were sold out but said they could get them from another store, supposed to be in contact with us in a week or two.
> Trying to be patient, but I really want to try these dang cams out!


Same happened to me, they flat out told me they didn't have anymore and couldn't guarantee me the same price when / if they get anymore in. Kinda bummed and thought that was poor service since I was never notified of the cancelled order and wasn't my fault they have a computer glitch.


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine are still doing good


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL - obviously some pathetic POS thought my $39.99 Moultrie was such a work of art, they just had to steal it on monday of the last week of our bow season here in Oregon .
It's the only one of my 4 cams that got stolen, and is the upper camera in this pic. At least he had good taste, if not good ethics.

Some of you may remember that I marked it up with colored sharpies.


----------



## Dagwood_55 (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought 2. One no works at all the other takes 3 pics a minute all day long.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had 2 of these out for a little over a month now and one of them just started having issues. It takes a few pictures then locks up like it is stuck in sleep mode or something. If I turn it off and back on it will start taking pictures again. Battery indicator says 92% so I don't think it is battery related and its done it with different SD cards so I don't think its a bad card. Guess I'll have to call moultrie and see what they say. I didn't expect too much for the price but I expected to get more than a month and 1500 pictures out of them.


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine are still working great. I use lithium and desiccant packs from pill bottles to keep the insides dry.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Mine are working great, cheap walmart rayovac akalines and have taken probably 6000 pics with each one.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine are all doing great too. I keep mine on video since I cant control the time delay. Just using 10 sec videos and they're great.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought 4 and they all have logged at least 1k pics each, and all working fine. Yes very sensitive, but better to much than not enough [emoji6]


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

bought 6 all working well, get 10K plus pics on a set of cheap Lowes batteries, no complaints for price


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

I put a trace cam out on September 19th, I pulled it yesterday and it took a photo of me as I walked up. I never change the batteries the whole time.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Are these cams perfect? Nope. Wish night illumination was a touch better on the sides of the frame, but whatever. For the price I can't complain.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Those are some pretty awesome pictures. I tried to get in on the Trace camera sale price, but it said out of stock everywhere I looked. I ended up getting a couple Moultrie A-5's. I've only had them out one season so far, but they seem like pretty solid cameras, too. I think you can get the Gen 2 A-5 on Amazon for $60 and free shipping.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone just posted a thread about cameras for under $50. I got two of these last year and was pleasantly surprised how well they worked. Everyone else still happy with the cameras? Would like to find them for $40 again.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Still like mine except one thing. The lens that takes the pic is recessed. That is great until a spider builds it's nest in there and covers it up. Every dang time! 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I had one of the three I bought go bad. Battery box got a little corrosion in it and I can't get it to come back on...yet. Still working on that one. But I had great luck with them last year, and just put them back out this year.


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

I bought several of em when academy had em on sale cheap a few years ago. Mine work really well in video mode. Having to put code in every time sucks changing cards. But I've had good luck with them so far.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

mine made it through bear and deer season. for the money that was good enough for me. i did put them out a couple weeks ago. we'll see if they still work in a couple weeks


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

The 5 I got last July are still working fine. I pulled them from February to beginning of June. I've only changed batteries in one of them when it got to 40% after thousands of pictures.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> A1bargains is a good seller. I ordered 4 after a bit of research on them. Cheap, but good for secondary, and/or public land


Yep I have purchase from A1 too, good stuff.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Well it looks like these have gone up now quite a bit.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

All 8 of mine are still working perfectly


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

My only complaint is that I only bought 2 when the sale was on. Awesome cameras!!


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought only 6, I could bought dozen of trace camera


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

All four of mine have been excellent sofar .


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

Next question, has anybody used the Moultrie Modem or heard anything about it? Says its compatible with Trace Cams...http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/moultrie-mobile-mv1-field-modem


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

One for me is still in box and the other is out and yet to be pulled.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> Probably not worth buying batteries for.


Ran mine all last season and still had 70% on my batteries. Put them out this season with the same batteries and am now just ready to change them after almost a month this year. They take excellent pics and perform better than most cams I have used. Very easy to set up as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> I read where you can't even see anything at night unless it is within 10 ft.


Not true either


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Are they still selling somewhere for $39.95

sent from NASA


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are still working with no issues. Battery life is excellent and pictures look as good as any I have seen.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

swkslampe said:


> Next question, has anybody used the Moultrie Modem or heard anything about it? Says its compatible with Trace Cams...http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/moultrie-mobile-mv1-field-modem


 I'm putting mine out this weekend. I'm expecting my productivity at work to drop considerably...

Just FYI, the Moultrie Mobile just went live about a week ago so I don't think you'll hear many reports unless someone was doing some testing for Moultrie.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

rocklock hunter said:


> I'm putting mine out this weekend. I'm expecting my productivity at work to drop considerably...
> 
> Just FYI, the Moultrie Mobile just went live about a week ago so I don't think you'll hear many reports unless someone was doing some testing for Moultrie.


Keep us posted! I'm highly interested to see how it works out. My trace cams have been awesome! I wish I could find them that cheap again


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

MI1 said:


> Are they still selling somewhere for $39.95
> 
> sent from NASA


No, the deal ended about a year ago. They are pretty good cameras. Nothing like a decent higher priced camera but well worth it for food plots and such.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

hookedonbow said:


> My only complaint is that I only bought 2 when the sale was on. Awesome cameras!!


Same here!!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

All 4 I bought and used last season are out again. After they have logged several thousand pics each....


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

My two have been out since I got them in the mail last year. Still alive and kickin'.


----------



## dbagg (Aug 17, 2016)

The one I have that is brand new takes constant pics. Is that what it's supposed to do? Like a plot view?


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

After 1.5 years of working great the flash on both of my Moultrie Trace Cameras has gone dead. All night pictures are completely black now. Has anyone else had this issue? Any ideas how to fix the problem? I called Moultrie and they weren't able to help.


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

prusta81 said:


> After 1.5 years of working great the flash on both of my Moultrie Trace Cameras has gone dead. All night pictures are completely black now. Has anyone else had this issue? Any ideas how to fix the problem? I called Moultrie and they weren't able to help.


Both of mine are still going strong.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

I have 4 and they all still work fine...for a $32 cam


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

I have 2 still going!!! Batteries wont die on these!!


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine grew legs 

Pissed cause it was an excellent cam. FYI stay away from the new Moultrie A20i. Black flash works like total crap. U get about 5' of nighttime illumination. I've had 3 of them. Keep sending em back. They all suck.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

prusta81 said:


> After 1.5 years of working great the flash on both of my Moultrie Trace Cameras has gone dead. All night pictures are completely black now. Has anyone else had this issue? Any ideas how to fix the problem? I called Moultrie and they weren't able to help.


I just took all 8 of mine down after year 2 and they all survived 2 years of harsh upstate NY weather and are still working properly. Out of 16 total cams I had out only 1 didnt make it through this year and it was a 2 year old stealthcam p12 that somehow filled with water.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine are still running strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

No problems whatsoever with the one I bought.....




Tim


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

2 seasons on my 4 with no issues


----------



## rako (Aug 18, 2007)

Mine have been incredible. Batteries last forever,and they take good pictures. I would buy more if they ever run that deal again 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine have been good to. I wouldnt say they are my favorite camera but they do a fairly good job. For the price, they can't be beat. I know that seller isn't going to run that deal again but if they did, I'd pick up a bunch more.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

True of False, everyone just clicked this thread just hoping that the deal is back on. Don't lie, you did.....just like I did too!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Haha, yes.....busted


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine was good but got stolen


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought 8.. they work flawlessly. Battery is exceptional, and yes I clicked on this thread hoping the deal was back on


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Yea I was hoping the deal was running again, I was wanting 10 of em


----------



## Bigbill115 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have 2 of these cameras still never used only been painted. 1 is still in box other is out. 75tyd if anyone interested.








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning02 (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought the camera from a1bargains in this thread a couple of years ago and it has worked well. I was looking for another cheap option this year for public land and trails and came across this about a hour ago on Moultrie's website. It is the generation 2 of their 6MP game spy camera. I just ordered 2. Listed at $19.99. With shipping and tax, I ordered 2 for a total of $52. I'm intrigued to see how well they work.

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-spy-gen2


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

Manning02 said:


> I bought the camera from a1bargains in this thread a couple of years ago and it has worked well. I was looking for another cheap option this year for public land and trails and came across this about a hour ago on Moultrie's website. It is the generation 2 of their 6MP game spy camera. I just ordered 2. Listed at $19.99. With shipping and tax, I ordered 2 for a total of $52. I'm intrigued to see how well they work.
> 
> https://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-spy-gen2


I thought about it until I read the Cabela reviews, 2.5 second trigger speed is a selling point.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Moultrie-Game-Spy-MP-Trail-Camera/2231617.uts


----------



## Manning02 (Jul 9, 2014)

mikemkd said:


> I thought about it until I read the Cabela reviews, 2.5 second trigger speed is a selling point.
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Moultrie-Game-Spy-MP-Trail-Camera/2231617.uts


I'll be curious to test that out. On Moultrie's website it mentioned a delay of under 2.5 seconds. However, if that is the trigger speed, then.... Also, the Cabela's website mentions a 35ft detection range but the Moultrie website says 40ft. It would be nice if maybe they've been tweaked since whatever was shared with Cabela but I doubt it. Regardless, for 19.99 I'll still waste the money to test it. I find it hard to believe they would even make a camera with that slow of a trigger speed. I wonder if Cabela's has that typed up wrong... I see that the reviews on there are awful. I'm curious if some of that has to do with people expecting way more than they should for a cheap camera. Oh well, I'll soon find out.


----------

